# Baby eating McDonalds - would you say anything?



## Daisy Delayne

I have a co-worker who told me the other day that every time she and her daughter, who is 20 months old, go to the city (which would be at least once a week) they share McDonald's on the way home, and not the 'healthy' stuff either. I thought this was pretty awful to be honest, and my co-worker herself is extremely overweight. Is there any tactful way to say that it's really unhealthy for a baby to be eating that much fast food, or do you think it would be best to just keep my nose out of it?


----------



## Blah11

No i would not. Sorry but at 20months the kid isn't going to die from a few chips! My daughter has had quite a few mcdonalds... all in moderation. If anything said anything like that about my parenting 'skills' or decisions, they would get what for. Its none of your business.


----------



## Dizzy321

WSS ^^ 

its not up to you I am afraid! as much as you may not agree :shrug:


----------



## YoungMummy18

Not really.... a few chips and that isnt going to harm her.... if she was having it every day then i'd say something but everything in moderation!!!

x


----------



## patch2006uk

^^ this! At 20 months, an occasional lardy lunch won't cause any problems, as long as it's not daily!


----------



## Lawhra

To be honest I wouldn't say anything as it most likely won't be well received. I'm sure she's aware of how bad the food is. And although a weekly fast food serving isn't ideal it could be worse.


----------



## Mrs IKW

I think that at 20 months the odd shared Macky D's isnt the end of the world. It might not be my or your choice but it isnt up to you and like you said it isnt your business. I give LO ice cream now and again and I have given her an unsalted oven chip to suck on and thats my business and in the future if and when I let her have McDonalds then that will be up to me too... ;)


----------



## mommyof3co

I wouldn't say anything either, it's not the best choice but who knows maybe every other meal she has is healthy? I don't think it would be your place to say anything.


----------



## nicmum2b

I wouldn't say anything if I were you as like the others have said, it's not really any of your business. But I do agree with you.. I wouldn't allow my 20 month old to eat McD's every week!!!


----------



## amygwen

No, it's absolutely NONE of your business what she feeds her child. Really, if anyone said anything about what I feed my LO, I would be so irritated. When you have children and people judge you, it's one of the worst things. Eventually you'll know what it feels like. Until then, it's none of your business. 20 months old isn't even that young, I was expecting this to be about an actual baby whose like 6 months old or something!!


----------



## Kitten-B

I agree with the above posters. Once a week is more than I'd do it but I don't think there's anything wrong with a few McDonalds nuggets and fries for a child that's nearly 2. I don't think it's your business and I think some things at McDonalds (such a chicken nuggets) are absolutely nowhere near as bad for you as society and the media make out.


----------



## supertabby

I wouldn't let Isobel have McDonald's at 20 months old but I don't think you should say anything, you're likely to get a mouthful back if you do. It's not healthy but there's no immediate danger to her child so its not really your place to say anything. If it was a close family member then maybe I'd try to gently approach it testing the waters but with a colleague I'd see it as none of my business.


----------



## AP

No no no. My LO gets mcdonalds now and again. It ain't a big deal because she's been on a high calorie diet for a while .

It's really nothing to do with you


----------



## mummy2lola

Wow I must b missing something becoz I don't see the problem there at all.it's no one elses business what they give their children to eat and as long as it's not a daily thing then abit of indulgence won't do any harm.the baby is 20 months it's not like it was his/her first solid meal at 5 months xx


----------



## Daisy Delayne

Yeah I guess you're right, it's not really my business so I won't say anything. It's just that there's so much obesity in this country and McDonald's is already part of this child's regular routine, not just an occasional thing - I'm a little surprised by the replies, and how most don't see anything wrong. I do wish people would give their little ones a bit of time to decide for themselves whether they want to jump on the fast food/obesity wagon. But to each their own I guess.


----------



## heather91

no! That's mega rude, I've given my daughter mcdonalds for a treat loads of times. Both of us are skinny!


----------



## letia659

my son is 22 months old and he gets mcds not every week but probably every other week to every month and I see nothing wrong with it he does get apples instead of fries and milk with it but I see no harm and my 7 yr old gets the same he doesnt like fries so thats a good thing but if he did Id let him have them neither of my children are obese or even close and they have healthy meals most of the time I think its really no ones business what I feed my children! obesity isnt just about fast food I agree it has alot to do with it but portion control, exercise and several other things play a part in that!


----------



## amygwen

Daisy Delayne said:


> Yeah I guess you're right, it's not really my business so I won't say anything. It's just that there's so much obesity in this country and McDonald's is already part of this child's regular routine, not just an occasional thing - I'm a little surprised by the replies, and how most don't see anything wrong. I do wish people would give their little ones a bit of time to decide for themselves whether they want to jump on the fast food/obesity wagon. But to each their own I guess.

Obesity isn't just caused by McDonalds though, like some people actually have weight problems and you never know, your friend might be overweight but not because of eating McDonalds once a week! That's your opinion then, when you have a LO you can feed them the healthiest foods and steer clear of fast food restaurants. Really there isn't anything wrong with having McDonalds. I had McDonalds once a week when I was little but that doesn't have anything to do with why I'm overweight now.


----------



## littleblonde

i wouldnt say anything either. My lg has had it and will agagin. id be furious if someone said that to me.


----------



## Palestrina

No, it's none of your business and if I were that mother I'd be really angry for some stranger to question my parenting habits. It's not like she's abusing her child.

If childhood obesity and nutrition is something you feel strongly about then why not get involved with your local school and petition the school board? Or join Jamie Oliver's Food Revolution, or start a food revolution of your own? You can become involved in a way that really benefits society by taking up the cause, but certainly not approaching solitary moms and criticising them about how they feed their kids.


----------



## lindseymw

As others said, it's no one elses business.

We have a takeaway night every week & Joshua eats it with us, always has done since he was 18months+. I'd be pretty pissed off if someone told me off! He's a very active little boy & eats loads of fruit & veg through the week, there isn't an ounce of fat on him! Obesity isn't caused by McDs or takeaway once a week!


----------



## OmarsMum

I wouldn't. At home Omar gets healthy food. When we go out & he asks for a happy meal with nuggets he gets it. He goes off food for weeks, & if it's a happy meal that will make him eat something then he will get one. He only eats 2 nuggets & never showed interest in sandwiches. 

He doesn't eat any junk at home or ask for it, the only junk he'd eat is a happy meal. He gets one every 1-2 weeks esp when he goes off food.


----------



## vaniilla

I wouldn't say anything mainly because its got nothing to do with me but also as the parent the choice is theirs and I'm sure they've thought about it before they did it so anything you say will go in one ear and out of the other, I would never dream of giving my child McDonald's but I would never intervene or say anything unless somebody was trying to give it to my child as only then would it concern me.


----------



## Foogirl

Daisy Delayne said:


> Yeah I guess you're right, it's not really my business so I won't say anything. It's just that there's so much obesity in this country and McDonald's is already part of this child's regular routine, not just an occasional thing - I'm a little surprised by the replies, and how most don't see anything wrong. I do wish people would give their little ones a bit of time to decide for themselves whether they want to jump on the fast food/obesity wagon. But to each their own I guess.

Wow, judgemental much?

Fast food from time to time does not cause obesity. If a child eats healthily 80 percent of the time the other 20 percent isn't going to make them overweight. And if they get plenty of exercise, they'll be fine.

Abby doesn't actually like McDonalds. I won't give her the chips because of the salt they put on them, but on the rare occasions she's tried a burger from there she hasn't liked it. Personally I wouldn't give my child McDonalds once a week, but then, we don't eat there once a week either. I couldn't care less what other parents do, nor if they see it as a problem or not.

The UK's problems with obesity have little to do with McDonalds, they are because people don't think they have the time, money or skill to cook healthy meals and children spend less time playing outside and too much time in front of tv and video games. Of course some parents need more education and maybe your "overweight" friend doesn't know much about balanced diets but I will say this, my husband and I are overweight and we know how to feed a child healthily. We are keen not to get Abby into the bad habits we have.


----------



## charlotte-xo

agree with everyone else i really wouldnt say anything as the odd mccy d's isnt going to harm the child. Alfies had a few chips with the salt licked off and hes fine :thumbup:

<3


----------



## Scarlett316

There is an expression that fits quite well here 

Let he who is without sin cast the first stone


----------



## heather91

Scarlett316 said:


> There is an expression that fits quite well here
> 
> Let he who is without sin cast the first stone

:thumbup:


----------



## mummy2lola

Saying that by giving ur child a few chips and nuggets every now and then is taking away their choice weather they want to be obese or not is ridiculous.I've never heard something so judemental xx


----------



## Daisy Delayne

Palestrina said:


> No, it's none of your business and if I were that mother I'd be really angry for some stranger to question my parenting habits. It's not like she's abusing her child.
> 
> If childhood obesity and nutrition is something you feel strongly about then why not get involved with your local school and petition the school board? Or join Jamie Oliver's Food Revolution, or start a food revolution of your own? You can become involved in a way that really benefits society by taking up the cause, but certainly not approaching solitary moms and criticising them about how they feed their kids.

Well I just raised $7,000 for Diabetes so I do feel strongly about it. I've researched Diabetes a lot and learned that it is sky-rocketing, and a lot of it is due to people not caring about what goes into their bodies , and eating bad food so casually.

I had no idea I was going to get this reaction! Oh well, a little healthy debate is what these forums are all about :) I am not saying I know exactly where parents should draw the line when it comes to bad food, that's why I asked the question, just looking for opinions. Thanks to the people who respectfully gave me their opinions in return without jumping down my throat.


----------



## angelsmummy

no i dont see a problem with it either, my sons 3 and daughters nearly 7, and we do go to macdonalds, we used to go every tues, but thats stopped now as both are at school, and we do also have takeaway night once a wk, both my kids are healthy and too skinny for my liking, most def not unhealthy.
if she wants to treat her child once a wk then why not. ive got a family member that do live off take aways and fast food and the have 2 kids, dont think they have once had a proper cooked meal.


----------



## tu123

Nah. Probably best not to say anything. You dont know if her child is a terrible eater or whether they eat healthy all throughout the week. Whatever though, it still is not your place to say anything.

I wont give LO McDs but i wont ban the odd sweat- the meat is just earoles, assoles and noseols:haha:

Kids grow up with this stuff around them. If you say no to any "treats" it places negative emotion onto food. That is not healthy.

As people have said McDs is not the only cause of obesity in our society.

Secondly, you can eat Mc Ds regularly and still be skinny. Doesnt mean you are healthy tho. You could still have a higher cholesterol and LDLs in your body, and more than an obese person. So more likely to get heart disease and diabetes. Being skinny does not mean you are healthy and free from disease.


----------



## GeorgeyGal

I wouldnt say anything as it wouldnt be my place, regardless of if I agree with it or not, I think thats the general consensus here. x


----------



## Daisy Delayne

tu123 said:


> Nah. Probably best not to say anything. You dont know if her child is a terrible eater or whether they eat healthy all throughout the week. Whatever though, it still is not your place to say anything.
> 
> I wont give LO McDs but i wont ban the odd sweat- the meat is just earoles, assoles and noseols:haha:
> 
> Kids grow up with this stuff around them. If you say no to any "treats" it places negative emotion onto food. That is not healthy.
> 
> As people have said McDs is not the only cause of obesity in our society.
> 
> Secondly, you can eat Mc Ds regularly and still be skinny. Doesnt mean you are healthy tho. You could still have a higher cholesterol and LDLs in your body, and more than an obese person. So more likely to get heart disease and diabetes. Being skinny does not mean you are healthy and free from disease.

Thank you. This is the type of well thought out answer I appreciate, even though you don't agree with me. So many others just got defensive and jumped straight down my throat. Yeesh.


----------



## Kittifer

While I agree that saying anything to her probably isn't a good move - the reaction you've had here I think shows what you could expect - I'm surprised so many people have said they give their kids McD's.
Certainly not judging anyone, it just surprised me. But then, where I live there's no Burger King or KFC (sore about that one, I love KFC).

I feel quite strongly about keeping Xander away from fast food, so I see where you're coming from, but you'll never take down a forest one tree at a time. 
I'd be annoyed if someone told me I should be letting my kids have junk food, so I don't see why they wouldn't be annoyed if I said they shouldn't.

I'm pretty sure I just made no sense =)


----------



## Daisy Delayne

Kittifer said:


> While I agree that saying anything to her probably isn't a good move - the reaction you've had here I think shows what you could expect - I'm surprised so many people have said they give their kids McD's.
> Certainly not judging anyone, it just surprised me. But then, where I live there's no Burger King or KFC (sore about that one, I love KFC).
> 
> I feel quite strongly about keeping Xander away from fast food, so I see where you're coming from, but you'll never take down a forest one tree at a time.
> I'd be annoyed if someone told me I should be letting my kids have junk food, so I don't see why they wouldn't be annoyed if I said they shouldn't.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I just made no sense =)

Makes perfect sense, thanks :)


----------



## HellBunny

No i wouldn't its none of my business. the LO is 20 months old, not 2 months old, and whilst it isn't the healthiest thing, its not like shes giving her a bottle of whiskey on the way home. You could always show/tell her about certain places in the city which do healthier alternatives, say " oh by the way, have you been to X, it has some amazing delicious food"! :)


----------



## Daisy Delayne

HellBunny said:


> No i wouldn't its none of my business. the LO is 20 months old, not 2 months old, and whilst it isn't the healthiest thing, its not like shes giving her a bottle of whiskey on the way home. You could always show/tell her about certain places in the city which do healthier alternatives, say " oh by the way, have you been to X, it has some amazing delicious food"! :)

That's actually a good idea, to slip it into the conversation and who knows, maybe she'll try healthy food and realize it even tastes way better! 

And for the people saying I have no right to judge a stranger, when I say 'co-worker' she is also my friend, it's a very small staff in a small town. She eats terribly and doesn't seem to think much of it and it really is just concern on my part, not me trying to be a know-it-all judgmental cow as some have implied.


----------



## Lara310809

Once a week? I don't see anything wrong with that. We go to McDonalds about the same amount and I "share it with my daughter" (16 months old, so younger than the toddler in question). But when I say I share it with her, I give her a couple of chips and perhaps the tomato from my burger. It's not a substitute for her proper meal and I don't treat it as that. 

TBH you don't know the ins and outs of the situation, and it's not your child, so I don't believe it's your business. You don't know the quality of food she gets most of the time, but even if you did, I don't think it would be your place to say anything

I'm not saying you're judging, but you're kind of assuming that's what she gets all the time, and it may not be the case. In regards to people that properly judge you for what you feed your child; my OH and I went to McDonalds when my daughter must have been about 11 months old. She was sat with us, eating apple slices, while we had regular McDonalds meals. We got such a glare and tuts off people passing by, I assume for "feeding our daughter crap", but had they bothered to look properly they would have seen that we were giving her _apple_.


----------



## special_kala

i wouldnt say anything. the child is 20 months so its not like shes pureeing it up for a 4month old


----------



## Daisy Delayne

Lara310809 said:


> Once a week? I don't see anything wrong with that. We go to McDonalds about the same amount and I "share it with my daughter" (16 months old, so younger than the toddler in question). But when I say I share it with her, I give her a couple of chips and perhaps the tomato from my burger. It's not a substitute for her proper meal and I don't treat it as that.
> 
> TBH you don't know the ins and outs of the situation, and it's not your child, so I don't believe it's your business. You don't know the quality of food she gets most of the time, but even if you did, I don't think it would be your place to say anything
> 
> I'm not saying you're judging, but you're kind of assuming that's what she gets all the time, and it may not be the case. In regards to people that properly judge you for what you feed your child; my OH and I went to McDonalds when my daughter must have been about 11 months old. She was sat with us, eating apple slices, while we had regular McDonalds meals. We got such a glare and tuts off people passing by, I assume for "feeding our daughter crap", but had they bothered to look properly they would have seen that we were giving her _apple_.

Yeah I know what you mean about people being overly-judgmental although in my co-worker's case it is a meal she's eating and not just bits of things as a treat... I said they 'share' because her daughter's too little to have a full meal all to herself. I never thought of myself as the judgemental type, but maybe I am being a little judgmental, I don't know. Maybe it's because I saw Supersize Me not too long ago - I can never eat McDonald's ever again after watching that. But anyway, I am DEFINITELY not bringing it up with my co-worker, someone who can physically reach me, after reading the reactions on here :haha: My personal opinion is still that regular junk food is terrible for children, but I guess I'll just feed my own kids accordingly when I have my own, and teach them about health. Maybe all judgmental people start out with good intentions like I have, and then it snowballs into something that will be taken badly, so I'll just keep my trap shut on this one even though I still believe 100% in my opinion.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Daisy Delayne said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> No i wouldn't its none of my business. the LO is 20 months old, not 2 months old, and whilst it isn't the healthiest thing, its not like shes giving her a bottle of whiskey on the way home. You could always show/tell her about certain places in the city which do healthier alternatives, say " oh by the way, have you been to X, it has some amazing delicious food"! :)
> 
> That's actually a good idea, to slip it into the conversation and who knows, maybe she'll try healthy food and realize it even tastes way better!
> 
> And for the people saying I have no right to judge a stranger, when I say 'co-worker' she is also my friend, it's a very small staff in a small town. She eats terribly and doesn't seem to think much of it and it really is just concern on my part, not me trying to be a know-it-all judgmental cow as some have implied.Click to expand...

But that won't be how she'll take it. She didn't tell you she takes her LO there weekly to have you judge her on it- and I think that is how she'll take it...she won't appreciate you saying anything to her. Since she is overweight, if you keep throwing in healthy food choices she might very well pick that up too and not be really thrilled. 

Most overweight people know how to eat healthy- they just choose not to or are genetically bigger. As for once a week at Mcdonalds- that would be more then I would take LO, but it is once a week- which isn't very likely to harm the child. 

Nothing good will come out of you saying anything to her and you might lose a friend.


----------



## Emmy1987

I wouldn't say anything tbh, if she wants to feed her child junk food then that's her deal. I personally wouldn't take LO to mc d's and let her share mine, I'd give her a fruit bag or something but hey ho, each to their own!

Now I know someone who's mum gave their 9 month old a double cheeseburger and fries all to himself... I don't know her well enough to say something but if she was a friend I'd gently note it's not exactly healthy...


----------



## Lara310809

Daisy Delayne said:


> Lara310809 said:
> 
> 
> Once a week? I don't see anything wrong with that. We go to McDonalds about the same amount and I "share it with my daughter" (16 months old, so younger than the toddler in question). But when I say I share it with her, I give her a couple of chips and perhaps the tomato from my burger. It's not a substitute for her proper meal and I don't treat it as that.
> 
> TBH you don't know the ins and outs of the situation, and it's not your child, so I don't believe it's your business. You don't know the quality of food she gets most of the time, but even if you did, I don't think it would be your place to say anything
> 
> I'm not saying you're judging, but you're kind of assuming that's what she gets all the time, and it may not be the case. In regards to people that properly judge you for what you feed your child; my OH and I went to McDonalds when my daughter must have been about 11 months old. She was sat with us, eating apple slices, while we had regular McDonalds meals. We got such a glare and tuts off people passing by, I assume for "feeding our daughter crap", but had they bothered to look properly they would have seen that we were giving her _apple_.
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean about people being overly-judgmental although in my co-worker's case it is a meal she's eating and not just bits of things as a treat.. maybe I am being a little judgmental, I don't know. Maybe it's because I saw Supersize Me not too long ago - I can never eat McDonald's ever again after watching that. But anyway, I am DEFINITELY not bringing it up with my co-worker, someone who can physically reach me, after reading the reactions on here :haha: My personal opinion is still that regular junk food is terrible for children, but I guess I'll just feed my own kids accordingly when I have my own.Click to expand...

We don't intend to judge, but we all do it in some form or another. Before I had a child I judged mothers that took their kids to McDonalds, but now actually I realise there's nothing wrong with it in moderation. If it's every day then there's a problem there, but certainly not one to be addressed by anyone other than grandparents or a health professional. It's so hard being a parent and you just feel like crap when someone criticises your attempts, that's all. But even now I'm guilty of judging; but when I catch myself doing it, I try to remember to give them the benefit of the doubt :)


----------



## greenkat

I agree - I probably wouldn't say anything - everyone has the right to chose and there's alot of advice and warnings about fast food for an informed decision. It probably won't harm anyone to have fast food every now and then BUT I watched this documentary 'Supersize me' by Morgan Spurlock (2004) - he ate nothing but Mcdonalds for a month and his liver nearly packed in! Alot of nutritionalists advised against having MCdonalds more than once a year. - So it doesn't necessarily cause obesity but there are alot of ways it does impact your health - high salt, high sugar, high saturated fat. 

Personally I've only ever given it to my kids when we've been on a long car journey and there are no alternatives - but not felt guilty about it (not least because my daughter didn't like it and sicked it up the last time) and I wouldn't be concerned unless they were feeding it to a baby under 8 months.


----------



## Babushka99

I think its ok to do that with a 20 month old, its a special treat with mummy once a week.


----------



## lozzy21

special_kala said:


> i wouldnt say anything. the child is 20 months so its not like shes pureeing it up for a 4month old

The lady who ran the weaning course said she did a home visit with a woman who pureed up a big mac, mixed it with milk and put it in a bottle for a 5 month old :nope:

To the OP I wouldent say anying, its not some one else's place to dictate what other people's children eat. We have enough of that of the government.

I worked at macdonalds at collage and the food isent that bad. The fries are cooked in veg oil, the burgers are cooked on a hot plate with no oil and you can get your fries with no salt on.

Every one turns there noses up at a big mac but then will get a pre-packed salad or sandwich from a shop which has more calories and fat in than the burger.


----------



## Babushka99

lozzy21 said:


> special_kala said:
> 
> 
> i wouldnt say anything. the child is 20 months so its not like shes pureeing it up for a 4month old
> 
> The lady who ran the weaning course said she did a home visit with a woman who pureed up a big mac, mixed it with milk and put it in a bottle for a 5 month old :nope:Click to expand...

:wacko::sick:


----------



## special_kala

lozzy21 said:


> special_kala said:
> 
> 
> i wouldnt say anything. the child is 20 months so its not like shes pureeing it up for a 4month old
> 
> The lady who ran the weaning course said she did a home visit with a woman who pureed up a big mac, mixed it with milk and put it in a bottle for a 5 month old :nope:
> 
> To the OP I wouldent say anying, its not some one else's place to dictate what other people's children eat. We have enough of that of the government.
> 
> I worked at macdonalds at collage and the food isent that bad. The fries are cooked in veg oil, the burgers are cooked on a hot plate with no oil and you can get your fries with no salt on.
> 
> Every one turns there noses up at a big mac but then will get a pre-packed salad or sandwich from a shop which has more calories and fat in than the burger.Click to expand...

I agree whilst mcdonalds isnt the greatest habit to show kids the food actually isnt that bad. There chicken nuggets probably have alot more chicken in and less crap then the nuggets some people get out of the freezer and serve in a regular basis


----------



## XfairyhopesX

why are folk so interested in what others are doing? id be horrified if i popped to maccys with aiden as a treat and got a loads of head shakers looking down on me id think mind your own, we would lgo once every 6 months or something but even if we went every few weeks...... seriously!!!!!


----------



## Angela49uk

Would you like it if someone questioned your parenting decisions??


----------



## Snowball

Babushka99 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> special_kala said:
> 
> 
> i wouldnt say anything. the child is 20 months so its not like shes pureeing it up for a 4month old
> 
> *The lady who ran the weaning course said she did a home visit with a woman who pureed up a big mac, mixed it with milk and put it in a bottle for a 5 month old *:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko::sick:Click to expand...

I'm going to add that bad boy to my liquid diet plan :lol:


----------



## v2007

No!!!

None of my business or anyone elses :)

V xx


----------



## Daisy Delayne

Lara310809 said:


> Daisy Delayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lara310809 said:
> 
> 
> Once a week? I don't see anything wrong with that. We go to McDonalds about the same amount and I "share it with my daughter" (16 months old, so younger than the toddler in question). But when I say I share it with her, I give her a couple of chips and perhaps the tomato from my burger. It's not a substitute for her proper meal and I don't treat it as that.
> 
> TBH you don't know the ins and outs of the situation, and it's not your child, so I don't believe it's your business. You don't know the quality of food she gets most of the time, but even if you did, I don't think it would be your place to say anything
> 
> I'm not saying you're judging, but you're kind of assuming that's what she gets all the time, and it may not be the case. In regards to people that properly judge you for what you feed your child; my OH and I went to McDonalds when my daughter must have been about 11 months old. She was sat with us, eating apple slices, while we had regular McDonalds meals. We got such a glare and tuts off people passing by, I assume for "feeding our daughter crap", but had they bothered to look properly they would have seen that we were giving her _apple_.
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean about people being overly-judgmental although in my co-worker's case it is a meal she's eating and not just bits of things as a treat.. maybe I am being a little judgmental, I don't know. Maybe it's because I saw Supersize Me not too long ago - I can never eat McDonald's ever again after watching that. But anyway, I am DEFINITELY not bringing it up with my co-worker, someone who can physically reach me, after reading the reactions on here :haha: My personal opinion is still that regular junk food is terrible for children, but I guess I'll just feed my own kids accordingly when I have my own.Click to expand...
> 
> We don't intend to judge, but we all do it in some form or another. Before I had a child I judged mothers that took their kids to McDonalds, but now actually I realise there's nothing wrong with it in moderation. If it's every day then there's a problem there, but certainly not one to be addressed by anyone other than grandparents or a health professional. It's so hard being a parent and you just feel like crap when someone criticises your attempts, that's all. But even now I'm guilty of judging; but when I catch myself doing it, I try to remember to give them the benefit of the doubt :)Click to expand...

Well said :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My niece is five and has the occasional McDs. She also swims, dances, does gymnastics and plays football. I think the problems with obesity in this country and the USA stem from inactivity more than anything. People need to get out with their kids and be active as opposed to sitting in front of the TV or playing video games. I doubt McDs once a week will really harm her daughter. I don't really like McDs so it's not somewhere I would be going. I'm not much of a cook either, but I will be making the effort when LO starts weaning.

My mom was very overweight and had gastric bypass. After that, she started to cook loads more healthier meals for myself and my brother. As a result, my brother is now cooking healthier for himself and my dad and mom go to the gym multiple times a week. She still has fast food now and then. 

I would be more concerned if she were giving McDs ALL the time and not cooking or giving LO any fruit or veg :thumbup:


----------



## Babushka99

All this stupid judging and obsession with obesity the next generation will probably be even more obese by binge eating 'forbidden food' in secret and the other half a bag of bones eating lettuce and drinking mineral water.


----------



## Daisy Delayne

Babushka99 said:


> All this stupid judging and obsession with obesity the next generation will probably be even more obese by binge eating 'forbidden food' in secret and the other half a bag of bones eating lettuce and drinking mineral water.

:dohh: That's all I have to say about that one.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm sorry, I agree. I think we need to encourage our kids to eat healthy, balanced diets and be active. It's not obsessing, it's making sure the next generation live healthier lives.


----------



## Babushka99

Everything in moderation though!


----------



## xemmax

Everyone knows Mcdonalds is crap and that junk food isn't ideal for children but really, one meal out of 21 per week isn't that bad.. particularly as she could be eating home cooked, fresh meals for the rest. I NEVER thought I would feed my child any kind of rubbish food (I even remember saying I thought giving a baby a chip was the sign ofa lazy parent) but really, you don't know what you'll do in the future. Oliver has a really good diet but I do give him the odd chip/bit of chocolate if I have something... it's really not a big deal in moderation.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Babushka99 said:


> Everything in moderation though!

True, but we should still be encouraging healthy eating and activity the majority of the time. The odd McDs or cake or sweetie is not going to hurt in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Babushka99

yes totally agree


----------



## xemmax

I agree too, can we all hug it out now? :winkwink:


----------



## AP

These threads p*** me off.... Because they always leave me with a craving for mcdonalds :rofl:


----------



## Maman

i wouldnt say anything. theres enough info out there for her to make an informed choice, if she chooses nto to its her problem


----------



## GeorgeyGal

AtomicPink said:


> These threads p*** me off.... Because they always leave me with a craving for mcdonalds :rofl:

haha i was just thinking the same! just the word 'mcdonalds'! I havent had one for a year as there arnt any near me as Im in a village, just as well, Im on a diet anyway!


----------



## littlestar85

Daisy Delayne said:


> Yeah I guess you're right, it's not really my business so I won't say anything. It's just that there's so much obesity in this country and McDonald's is already part of this child's regular routine, not just an occasional thing - I'm a little surprised by the replies, and how most don't see anything wrong. I do wish people would give their little ones a bit of time to decide for themselves whether they want to jump on the fast food/obesity wagon. But to each their own I guess.

I agree completely that children shouldn't be introduced to junk food at such a young age. Children have their whole lives ahead of them to choose to try junk food, surely while what they eat is our responsibility we should do our best to help them develop as healthy a palate as possible. The younger and more often you allow them to try crappy foods the more likely they are to like them and want them.

If I was you, I'd bite my tongue, no one likes to hear that a parenting choice they've made could be bad. I would be concerned if someone I knew let their 20 month old eat MacDonalds, even 'just' once a week or fortnight but I wouldn't bother saying anything cos they won't want to hear it. 

Maybe leave some 'healthy eating' leaflets lying around the office or something, LOL!


----------



## katrina1987

I started a thread like this a few months back and it got very heated and didnt go down well, so I shall be watching to see what happens with this lol


----------



## teal

AtomicPink said:


> These threads p*** me off.... Because they always leave me with a craving for mcdonalds :rofl:

:haha: xx


----------



## Jaylynne

I take my stepson every week after we go to the library. He knows if he's well behaved and quiet in there with no running (very hard for a hyper little boy!). We go to mcdonalds and he gets to play in the playland there. He gets nuggets, white milk and fries. He never finishes the fries as he's to excited to play with the other kids. I get a salad w low fat low sodium dressing and a bottle of water. He usually plays for at least an hour til he's wiped out and ready for his nap.

It's a treat for behaving extra well and I love watching him play. He's tall for his age and super skinny. He eats fruits and some veggies with breakfast lunch and dinner normally so I would seriously be angry if someone told me our mcdonalds treat was rubbish.

Do you know what her daughter eats there? There are some options which aren't so bad for your body. Home cooked meals aren't always healthy either!!


----------



## Scarlett316

AtomicPink said:


> These threads p*** me off.... Because they always leave me with a craving for mcdonalds :rofl:


Yeah, I really want a chocolate milkshake!


----------



## katrina1987

Might i add just got back with a friend and I bought home a mcd's. I had a quater pounder cheese burger meal and a mcchicken mayo, yummy yummy lol


----------



## ellismum

Not really in a position to judge if your in there eating their food!!


----------



## Brookey

i can see both sides to this, on the one hand i personally think giving your child 1 mcdonalds a week is not very healthy, on the other it totally depends what they eat when they are in there.

there is a big difference between a large big mac with coke, and a happy meal with fruit bag and juice!

at the end of the day we all do what we think is best for our babies and kiddies, it is not down to anyone else to push their opinions onto others. I can see why you are concerned for the childs health but really its nobodys business but mummys xxxxx


----------



## bunnyg82

It's certainly not a choice I would be making for my son (I shall be leaving as much junk food out of his diet until I can get away with it!). But it's just one of those things that you have to bite your tongue about I think. It's hard, I know. I see a lot of people making such unhealthy choices for their children, but it's their children and their choices.

I have seen a comment above about taking their child once a week as a treat for good behaviour, which, for me makes me feel uncomfortable. But that's because I am extremely overweight and really use food to help my emotions which I really believe starts so young when you get rewarded with food. I will be trying so hard not to use food as a reward, but I guess that's a whole new topic and I'm sure people won't be happy with my comment, but again, each to their own and it's not something I would do x


----------



## tu123

Slightly off topic but are people really saying Mc Ds arent that bad?

Take a look at this:-

https://nutrition.mcdonalds.com/usnutritionexchange/nutritionfacts.pdf

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Mac

Most f the items are a third fat (and BAD FATS). It is all artery clogger! And yes there are sandwiches and salads in the shops full of mayo, but most arent and are far healthier than a Mc D. For a woman, if you ate anything else that day other than salad you would be well overstepping your sat fat need.

My ham salad sarnie from tesco today had under three hundred calories and only 3 grams fat, so less than 10% fat which is a low fat food. I could have had three of those instead of a Big Mac and only eaten a meal that was 10% fat. 

I see no reason to not give a fatty food or sweet food every now and then to LO, but seriously ladies! You can not say McDs is not that bad! Unless you have the green salad of course! Think of your arteries ladies! They are so expensive now why not "treat" yourself to a brasserie lunch!

Sorry for rant! I ran a cardiology clinic for years-i'm too passionate about it!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

bunnyg82 said:


> It's certainly not a choice I would be making for my son (I shall be leaving as much junk food out of his diet until I can get away with it!). But it's just one of those things that you have to bite your tongue about I think. It's hard, I know. I see a lot of people making such unhealthy choices for their children, but it's their children and their choices.
> 
> *I have seen a comment above about taking their child once a week as a treat for good behaviour, which is, for me makes me feel uncomfortable. But that's because I am extremely overweight and really use food to help my emotions which I really believe starts so young when you get rewarded with food. I will be trying so hard not to use food as a reward, but I guess that's a whole new topic and I'm sure people won't be happy with my comment, but again, each to their own and it's not something I would do x*

I totally understand this. My mom used food for years as an emotional crutch. I do it sometimes as well. I would never use food as a reward for good behavior. I believe that a child so know that good behavior is its own reward. :flower:


----------



## Housewife83

teal said:


> AtomicPink said:
> 
> 
> These threads p*** me off.... Because they always leave me with a craving for mcdonalds :rofl:
> 
> :haha: xxClick to expand...

So glad it's not just me who feels that way. I'm really tempted to get OH to take me to our local one now!


----------



## Jaylynne

He mostly is rewarded with the indoor playground as it rains all the time where I live and he gets cooped up indoors. We don't use food to help emotions. Also any extra calories he might have eaten even though there's an appropriate amount in the food I pick for him is burned off during his hour plus of play.

No matter where you go whether it's a "healthy" cafe, all natural fruit smoothie stand or the neighborhood restaurant, EVERY place has something high in calories, salt, fat or sugar. Just be smart and make informed decisions.

Oh, and it's for extra good behavior as he is normally well behaved. Keeping quiet to a 3 1/2 yr old for over a half hour in a whisper only library is extra tough.


----------



## aliss

Hi, shit mom alert! My boy has McDonalds about 2x per month

BTW I am an athlete and power lifter, I'm probably a better health/fitness model than most women who sneer their face at me for bringing my boy to McD's. Come to the gym with me and last 20 minutes doing what I do, and I promise I'll give in and say I'm a crap health role model.

Obesity is far more complex than bringing your kids to McD's once in a while.

Now, if she's beating the child then call social services but until then, that's simply a parenting choice that she makes and not your business.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

aliss said:


> Hi, shit mom alert! My boy has McDonalds about 2x per month
> 
> BTW I am an athlete and power lifter, I'm probably a better health/fitness model than most women who sneer their face at me for bringing my boy to McD's. Come to the gym with me and last 20 minutes doing what I do, and I promise I'll give in and say I'm a crap health role model.
> 
> Obesity is far more complex than bringing your kids to McD's once in a while.
> 
> Now, if she's beating the child then call social services but until then, that's simply a parenting choice that she makes and not your business.

Heehee.. that made me chuckle.


----------



## Babushka99

ahhhhhhhahaha 'shit mum alert' I love it! That made me laugh so hard that I actually sounded like a pig.


----------



## bunnyg82

aliss said:


> Hi, shit mom alert! My boy has McDonalds about 2x per month
> 
> BTW I am an athlete and power lifter, I'm probably a better health/fitness model than most women who sneer their face at me for bringing my boy to McD's. Come to the gym with me and last 20 minutes doing what I do, and I promise I'll give in and say I'm a crap health role model.
> 
> Obesity is far more complex than bringing your kids to McD's once in a while.
> 
> Now, if she's beating the child then call social services but until then, that's simply a parenting choice that she makes and not your business.

I am the opposite to you, I am extremely overweight and I wouldn't last 20 minutes doing what you do in the gym, but that has no relevance to whether your child eats healthier than mine! I am sure you make sure your child eats healthily when they aren't eating McDonald's and it doesn't mean you are a rubbish mum, but I am just saying just because someone is overweight (like the person the OP is talking about) or is superfit (like you by the sounds of it) it doesn't mean their children will be the same. Because of my weight and my emotional issues with food, I am keen to make sure that my son eats healthily and that food is just food - it's not a means to reward them and when he's older and can see other children having this and that I will probably let him have the odd treat, which I do think is fine as long as the majority of the time they are eating healthily - but more me, my son has no idea what a McDonald's is and so I have no intention of introducing it to him just yet :)


----------



## Babushka99

I think generally though childrens parents are their role models so if you are active and healthy your child will be the same.


----------



## patch2006uk

tu123 said:


> Slightly off topic but are people really saying Mc Ds arent that bad?
> 
> Take a look at this:-
> 
> https://nutrition.mcdonalds.com/usnutritionexchange/nutritionfacts.pdf
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Mac
> 
> Most f the items are a third fat (and BAD FATS). It is all artery clogger! And yes there are sandwiches and salads in the shops full of mayo, but most arent and are far healthier than a Mc D. For a woman, if you ate anything else that day other than salad you would be well overstepping your sat fat need.
> 
> My ham salad sarnie from tesco today had under three hundred calories and only 3 grams fat, so less than 10% fat which is a low fat food. I could have had three of those instead of a Big Mac and only eaten a meal that was 10% fat.
> 
> I see no reason to not give a fatty food or sweet food every now and then to LO, but seriously ladies! You can not say McDs is not that bad! Unless you have the green salad of course! Think of your arteries ladies! They are so expensive now why not "treat" yourself to a brasserie lunch!
> 
> Sorry for rant! I ran a cardiology clinic for years-i'm too passionate about it!

Most fast food is horrendous, so why kid yourself. Maccy d's is awful, but as an occasional 'meal' it's fine. I don't think anyone believes it's a healthy choice! There are just as many calories and bad things in a salad with a crapload of dressing, or in sandwiches loaded with mayo. As someone else said, better to allow the occasional indulgence than a secret binge because it was 'forbidden' and has an added allure.


----------



## aliss

I totally understand & agree with you bunny, I think what angers me is that she noted her coworker was overweight/obese and IMO I don't see why that has any relevance, I think it was a dig at her coworker (among other digs).


----------



## cissyhope

i wouldn't say any thing but i always think there are better junk food to eat than McDonald's/kfc etc iukwim, id rather a bit of chocolate or a few chips.I think its really the meat that im thinking of( growth hormones,antibiotics pumped in) but i suppose that's for another thread.


----------



## Blah11

I dont think anyone is suggesting feeding a toddler mcdonalds 3 times a day is healthy. However, once a week (1 in 21 meals) isn't going to clog their arteries and make them jump off the centile charts :dohh:


----------



## babz1986

bunnyg82 said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Hi, shit mom alert! My boy has McDonalds about 2x per month
> 
> BTW I am an athlete and power lifter, I'm probably a better health/fitness model than most women who sneer their face at me for bringing my boy to McD's. Come to the gym with me and last 20 minutes doing what I do, and I promise I'll give in and say I'm a crap health role model.
> 
> Obesity is far more complex than bringing your kids to McD's once in a while.
> 
> Now, if she's beating the child then call social services but until then, that's simply a parenting choice that she makes and not your business.
> 
> I am the opposite to you, I am extremely overweight and I wouldn't last 20 minutes doing what you do in the gym, but that has no relevance to whether your child eats healthier than mine! I am sure you make sure your child eats healthily when they aren't eating McDonald's and it doesn't mean you are a rubbish mum, but I am just saying just because someone is overweight (like the person the OP is talking about) or is superfit (like you by the sounds of it) it doesn't mean their children will be the same. Because of my weight and my emotional issues with food, I am keen to make sure that my son eats healthily and that food is just food - it's not a means to reward them and when he's older and can see other children having this and that I will probably let him have the odd treat, which I do think is fine as long as the majority of the time they are eating healthily - but more me, my son has no idea what a McDonald's is and so I have no intention of introducing it to him just yet :)Click to expand...

I agree with this!!!

when we we're little me and my sister lived on chocolate and sweets!! Our breakfast would be a packet of biscuits with a cup of tea 90% of the time we had no breakfast, we'd have a bar of chocolate mid morning, then a snack bar at dinner, a bar of chocolate mid afternoon, a bar of chocolate for finishing school each day and then a bar of chocolate after tea! - now, both me and my sister are the same - after each meal we crave something sweet! I don't like to class myself as overweight (I'm still coming to terms with it lol) but I am :cry: - to be honest with you, its since I had the implant put in, we eat relatively healthy as a family, but I do still have chocolate and biscuits instead of fruit!

Ever since Ellie was born, me and OH have always said she will not be having Chocolate, crisps, biscuits, cakes, juice, fizzy drinks, etc until she is old enough to ask for it herself!

People actually think I'm cruel for this, but its not part of her diet and isn't something she needs in her diet - She never even had any of her first birthday cake!! lol.. The other day OH had some buttons, so I gave her one and she wasn't even that bothered.

I'm not in denial that a time will come when she'll be begging me for chocolate every single minute of the day, but for the time being until she can make the decisions for herself she'll not be having any of it.

I've made my mistakes that my parents and i've made from when I was little, I don't want Ellie to have the same eating habits.

back on topic.. Maccy D's wouldn't be my first choice for a meal, but as a sharing option once a week isn't the biggest sin in the world. Have you asked her what she cooks for her at home? if she's having 6 days a week of healthy well balanced meals, with plenty of fruit throughout the day, does 'sharing' a maccy's once a week sound that bad?


----------



## Jaylynne

Just like to point out that a small fries has the same saturated fat content as a 1% milk serving- both 8%. Also the sodium content in milk is higher than a small fries since I order ours without the salt. Obviously more carbs and calories but that's what potatoes done in oil are. No one would ever say milk is unhealthy for children. (totally not saying fries every day are healthy! I'm just trying to throw some perspective). Just inform yourselves of the nutrition content so you know how bad or surprisingly not bad different foods are.
I watch sodium and saturated fat very closely as I retain water badly now that I'm pregnant.


----------



## Lina

Whether or not you say something totally depends on the sort of friendship you have.


----------



## Snowball

No one batted an eyelid when Louie was tucking into his Big Mac earlier today. We did use good baby etiquette though... I put his Banana milkshake in a bottle :rofl:


----------



## bumpy_j

joels had fish fingers and carrot sticks from there once before when he was especially fractious :shrug: not that he really ate any of it aha


----------



## staycutee

It's definitely none of your business. I let Lucas have it and if any of my friends said something I would be annoyed. My friends wouldn't though as they no it's nothing to do with them..


----------



## xnmd1

To be totally honest I would keep my nose out of it. Everything seems so horrible when your TTC or a new mom. Before Jarrett was weaned I would be shocked and horrified by people giving their children junkfood.

But Now I could care less what ANYONE does. Thats why I don't come here to ask advice often any more. Because I am comforable enough now to do what I want.

Whats a treat once a week? I let Jarrett have treats here and there. Everything in moderation I say


----------



## Foogirl

Snowball said:


> No one batted an eyelid when Louie was tucking into his Big Mac earlier today. We did use good baby etiquette though... I put his Banana milkshake in a bottle :rofl:

:rofl: brilliant!


----------



## bumpy_j

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/303654_10150385849180903_536360902_10283083_1109580959_n.jpg

thought i'd add a little pic of joel having his first curry house experience last night (bit of mushroom rice, salad and naan bread - naughty)


----------



## Dizzymum

It's not something I'd give Jessica at the moment, but she is only 8 months, but I do let my older children have treats in moderation.

I wouldn't thank you for judging my parenting, so I think you should keep your thoughts to yourself, and not upset your friend.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I personally wouldn't say anything just because I wouldn't feel comfortable in doing so, unless the child was in actual danger of course.

Hahaha @ the comparisons of McDonald fries to milk! A certain percentage of sat fat is good for you, but milk has tons more nutritional value you actually need than a bag of chips! And the food really is dire, and not the healthiest or best quality at all. As an occasional treat it's fine, but let's not try & jazz it up as something it simply is not!


----------



## minties

I've given Thomas bits and pieces of everything I have ever eaten. If anyone had an issue with that, they can go shove their head where the sun don't shine. People make such a huge deal over food.


----------



## emmylou92

I had KFC tonight and If Hollie Had the choice so would she, If were ever on a long jurney or w/e I have to prepare sticks of food and things for her to eat when we stop off and get fast food or I have to go into a shop and get her something. If I didnt all hell would break loose she hate not having food when were having it and tbh once she Is a year old then what does it matter if she has a few chips or one of her sisters chicken nuggets. 

I dont think you would like It if someone turned around to you and have you advice on how to bring up your child when advice nor oppinion was asked for.


----------



## x__amour

No, I wouldn't say anything. It's none of my business.


----------



## Daisygirl82

Wow, this thread is popular!!! 

I personally would NEVER think of telling someone what they should or should not do with their children no matter how well intended it might be. 

Now that I'm a parent, nothing bothers me more then others telling me how they think MY child should be raised. It's funny how once you have a kid, everyone thinks they can have an input on everything you do :) ..... mostly inlaws. haha


----------



## kerrie24

I find it really strange that as a forum we give more responses to a bitching session about mcdonalds than we do to a genuine worry or problem someone has.

The kids wont die because they ate mcdonalds,its not very healthy but it aint rat poison either!Im glad people around me arent so judgemental.


----------



## Natsku

I wouldn't say anything. It really sucks when someone judges your parenting decisions. 
Though I wouldn't give Maria macdonalds (its shit, I'd take her to Hesburger instead :haha: ) a little fast food is not gonna make someone obese. Though I agree with the person earlier who mentioned that you don't have to be fat to be unhealthy, I'm pretty skinny but def not healthy!

And cooking fries in vegetable oils is not necessarily good, depending on the oil it might be very very bad as certain vegetable oils degrade in high temperatures and become toxic. I'd rather have something deep fried in lard than vegetable oil! (coconut fat would be the best option though - very healthy and tolerates high temps)


----------



## whit.

NO ONE (Except my husband) better EVER make a comment to me about how I'm raising my child or they will feel my wrath. It's not ANYONE'S business how I'm raising my daughter. I also think it's quite funny you compare obesity to Mc Donalds. Not everyone who eats Mc Donalds is obese. Not everyone who is obese has a reason like Mc Donalds. When you have your child you will see how ridiculous you sound for even questioning whether you should say something about nothing that pertains to you. If she was abusing her child, then yes - if she was just telling you about a treat her and her child have and you judge because she is 'obese' is ridiculous. You'll see.


----------



## Blah11

whit. said:


> NO ONE (Except my husband) better EVER make a comment to me about how I'm raising my child or they will feel my wrath. It's not ANYONE'S business how I'm raising my daughter. I also think it's quite funny you compare obesity to Mc Donalds. Not everyone who eats Mc Donalds is obese. Not everyone who is obese has a reason like Mc Donalds. When you have your child you will see how ridiculous you sound for even questioning whether you should say something about nothing that pertains to you. If she was abusing her child, then yes - if she was just telling you about a treat her and her child have and you judge because she is 'obese' is ridiculous. You'll see.

My OH better not either :rofl:


----------



## Connah'sMommy

I wouldnt say anything simply because its not any of my business. I wouldnt personally give a 20week old mcdonalds but each to their own and i doubt very much it will make her child obese...

Connah is 2 and he has a mcdonalds every 2 weeks or so on a friday as a treat...everything in moderation...


----------



## whit.

Blah11 said:


> whit. said:
> 
> 
> NO ONE (Except my husband) better EVER make a comment to me about how I'm raising my child or they will feel my wrath. It's not ANYONE'S business how I'm raising my daughter. I also think it's quite funny you compare obesity to Mc Donalds. Not everyone who eats Mc Donalds is obese. Not everyone who is obese has a reason like Mc Donalds. When you have your child you will see how ridiculous you sound for even questioning whether you should say something about nothing that pertains to you. If she was abusing her child, then yes - if she was just telling you about a treat her and her child have and you judge because she is 'obese' is ridiculous. You'll see.
> 
> My OH better not either :rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl: well, if it's anyone it better only be him since he did help me make her. i don't have to worry about that though, he just rolls with the punches and listens to everything i say about her.


----------



## patch2006uk

Connah'sMommy said:


> I wouldnt say anything simply because its not any of my business. I wouldnt personally give a 20week old mcdonalds but each to their own and i doubt very much it will make her child obese...
> 
> Connah is 2 and he has a mcdonalds every 2 weeks or so on a friday as a treat...everything in moderation...

I don't think any of us are advocating big macs for 20 week old babies! The OP's colleague's baby is 20 months :)


----------



## AP

Still hungry.....


----------



## leahsbabybump

i used to give my lo a treat once a week at that age and hes fit and healthy it would have either been chippy or mcd's


----------



## Sarah&Ady

No I wouldnt say anything.. I gave up worrying about what other people feed their kids a long time a go. It's just not worth it. Maybe one day we will all be sat in Mcadonalds and wondering what the fuss was about.... who knows :shrug: xxx


----------



## Babushka99

When I was pregnant I really craved Mcdonalds nuggets so I went with my best friend and got a box of 20 ate about 5 and had enough. So I'm the shittest because my baby had Mcdonalds before she was even born.


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom's has Macdonald's or Burger King if we're travelling - he's a really fussy eater and often the only thing he will touch out of the options at a service station are a cake or chicken nuggets. At least the nuggets have got some protein in them!

And I have tried taking a packed lunch of things he likes with us.....he just isn't interested when there's lots of other exciting things to be looking at and doing.

To the OP I kind of understand where you're coming from - I was always seeing families in Macdonalds before I had Tom and thinking how could you take your children in there, mine will never do that, but then the reality of having a child hit and that totally changed my attitude. As long as your colleague isn't taking her child there every day then I don't see a problem...surely its nice for her and her daughter to have a treat they share together and look forward to.


----------



## aliss

Babushka99 said:


> When I was pregnant I really craved Mcdonalds nuggets so I went with my best friend and got a box of 20 ate about 5 and had enough. So I'm the shittest because my baby had Mcdonalds before she was even born.

Congrats on the crown of world's shittiest mom! I suppose the only way someone can take your title now is to conceive :sex: their LO in the McDonald's bathroom (although I'm sure it's already been done, anyone wanna admit? :coffee:)


----------



## going_crazy

:argh:


----------



## Babushka99

\\:D/ Conceive their baby in the bathroom whilst eating a big mac.


----------



## aliss

Babushka99 said:


> \\:D/ Conceive their baby in the bathroom whilst eating a big mac.

<insert special sauce/big extra/super size joke here/>


----------



## Connah'sMommy

patch2006uk said:


> Connah'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> I wouldnt say anything simply because its not any of my business. I wouldnt personally give a 20week old mcdonalds but each to their own and i doubt very much it will make her child obese...
> 
> Connah is 2 and he has a mcdonalds every 2 weeks or so on a friday as a treat...everything in moderation...
> 
> I don't think any of us are advocating big macs for 20 week old babies! The OP's colleague's baby is 20 months :)Click to expand...

:dohh:

thats twice this week iv read wrong....Misread 4months for 4weeks on another thread....i blame lack of sleep and a 3week old :haha:

I do apologise x


----------



## patch2006uk

Babushka99 said:


> When I was pregnant I really craved Mcdonalds nuggets so I went with my best friend and got a box of 20 ate about 5 and had enough. So I'm the shittest because my baby had Mcdonalds before she was even born.

During my 12 week long daily vomiting, constant nausea of the 1st/2nd tri, maccy's cheese burgers were one of three things I managed to keep down (grapes and pombears were the other things). I purposely didn't have them too often, but I figured even the crap in a cheeseburger was better than not eating at all for 3 months! 5 nuggets is nothing to worry about!! :haha:


----------



## bumpy_j

aliss said:


> Babushka99 said:
> 
> 
> When I was pregnant I really craved Mcdonalds nuggets so I went with my best friend and got a box of 20 ate about 5 and had enough. So I'm the shittest because my baby had Mcdonalds before she was even born.
> 
> Congrats on the crown of world's shittiest mom! I suppose the only way someone can take your title now is to conceive :sex: their LO in the McDonald's bathroom (although I'm sure it's already been done, anyone wanna admit? :coffee:)Click to expand...

erm the first time i got off with my OH was in a mcdonalds toilet when we were drunk on sangria in the middle of Windsor - they had ice in the urinals so we went to investigate whether they had them in the cubicle toilets and one awkward look led to another :rofl:


----------



## dani_tinks

Jacob loves mcdonalds! Aslong as the child isn't eating it everyday I see no issue

& now I want a double cheeseburger!


----------



## mummy2lola

bumpy_j said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babushka99 said:
> 
> 
> When I was pregnant I really craved Mcdonalds nuggets so I went with my best friend and got a box of 20 ate about 5 and had enough. So I'm the shittest because my baby had Mcdonalds before she was even born.
> 
> Congrats on the crown of world's shittiest mom! I suppose the only way someone can take your title now is to conceive :sex: their LO in the McDonald's bathroom (although I'm sure it's already been done, anyone wanna admit? :coffee:)Click to expand...
> 
> erm the first time i got off with my OH was in a mcdonalds toilet when we were drunk on sangria in the middle of Windsor - they had ice in the urinals so we went to investigate whether they had them in the cubicle toilets and one awkward look led to another :rofl:Click to expand...

I'm suprise Lola doesn't look like a burger.I craved them soooo badly when pregnant that I...that I....that I would bribe dh into getting them for me by offering a bj in exchange for one...oh the shame xx


----------



## mumoffive

My ds has had the very occasional mac donalds since he was about 2 and a half. I thought it was also going to be about a baby of 6 months. I dont see there being a problem personally especially since its shared! I wouldnt do it once a week but i certainly would never say anything.


----------



## bumpy_j

i_want_one said:


> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babushka99 said:
> 
> 
> When I was pregnant I really craved Mcdonalds nuggets so I went with my best friend and got a box of 20 ate about 5 and had enough. So I'm the shittest because my baby had Mcdonalds before she was even born.
> 
> Congrats on the crown of world's shittiest mom! I suppose the only way someone can take your title now is to conceive :sex: their LO in the McDonald's bathroom (although I'm sure it's already been done, anyone wanna admit? :coffee:)Click to expand...
> 
> erm the first time i got off with my OH was in a mcdonalds toilet when we were drunk on sangria in the middle of Windsor - they had ice in the urinals so we went to investigate whether they had them in the cubicle toilets and one awkward look led to another :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm suprise Lola doesn't look like a burger.I craved them soooo badly when pregnant that I...that I....that I would bribe dh into getting them for me by offering a bj in exchange for one...oh the shame xxClick to expand...

:rofl: food > sex xx


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

one of my close friends is obese and thats cause she has a thyroid problem, Ellie is only 10 month old and she chomped on a few mcd's chips when I go there prob once in a blue moon but I was addicted to big macs when I was pregnant lol!!! but no I think you should keep it to yourself and not say anything, none of us mummies are perfect and is people were to judge you and comment you would be hurt (well maybe I dont know but I know I have been hurt loads of times with people judging when they dont know anything about Ellie) xx


----------



## rebeccaxoxo

I think just to prevent offending your colleague its best to keep quiet but I see your point a little, at this moment in time i wouldnt dream of giving harry a mcds, that is because he is 8 months and im a little paranoid about junk food etc, however who knows how i might feel when hes 20 months. We're all in the same boat here so i wouldnt feel right judging another mother, unless she was doing something to cause immediate harm to her lo, only in that case would i intervene


----------



## DanielleM

I want a big mac meal now :brat:


----------



## Foogirl

https://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv268/original_foogirl/11-06-01.jpg

This is what happens when I leave Abby at home with Daddy.

But hey, he put the chips on a plate!!:thumbup:


----------



## Murphy98

I'm sure this has been covered in 13 pages but.....No, there is not tactful way to say it and its none of your business TBH. Definately not :coffee:


----------



## HellBunny

What i'd give for a happy meal right now.. at 2am..


----------



## x__amour

I could go for some McDonalds myself. :lol:


----------



## HellBunny

bring me back one pllllease :D


----------



## x__amour

Haha, I willlll! Only 6:55pm here! ;)


----------



## whit.

:cry: McDonalds in my town is shut down right now because they're rebuilding. MMMM fries & some nuggets sound fab!


----------



## x__amour

Mmm, yes it does! I've got a 24 hour one literally right next to me! But I ate a brownie and I'm stuffed. Maybe tomorrow. :(


----------



## fieldmouse

Is it wrong that this thread has made me hungry for a burger - at 4am!! I hardly ever eat mcdonalds and i'm not sure I'd be giving it to my lo at that age but I definitely wouldn't say anything to your friend about it. There are some things in this life that we just should bite our tongues about and parenting choices are one of them, unless the behaviour is abusive. Weekly junk food may not be great but it's not the worst thing in the world either. All you can do is bring up your kids the way you believe is right, I'd be very upset if anyone ever questioned any of our choices no matter how well intentioned they were. Having said that we do all judge based on our own views - I saw a programme called junk food babies where parents were living off takeaways and their kids never ate healthy homecooked food - it was shocking! But this sounds quite far removed from that type of extreme.


----------



## Daisy Delayne

kerrie24 said:


> I find it really strange that as a forum we give more responses to a bitching session about mcdonalds than we do to a genuine worry or problem someone has.
> 
> The kids wont die because they ate mcdonalds,its not very healthy but it aint rat poison either!Im glad people around me arent so judgemental.

Oh don't fool yourself. People around you ARE judging you, they just aren't saying it to your face. I think it's kind of rude to classify my as 'judgmental' for one opinion I might have. I'm sure you've never judged anyone for something they do that you don't agree with, right? Pleeeeeease! 'I'm glad people around me aren't so hypocritical'...even if you don't say it out loud you judge people too, and I haven't said anything out loud, I was just looking for impartial opinions. Anyway I obviously know what the general opinion is and won't be bringing this up with my friend, so this is the last time I'll post in this thread...some people were very nice and helpful but many others took it to a far more personal level than I expected.


----------



## Blah11

There are obviously people on here who give their children the odd mcdonalds. When you berate someone for how they raise their kids it IS very personal. Our children are the most precious thing ever to us and any bad remarks on the decisions we make as parents are going to be hurtful whether directed towards us or not. I'm sure you'll understand when you're a parent too. half the preconceived ideas I had when pregnant about what I would and would not do went right out the window when she was born, haha.


----------



## SophiasMummy

I wouldnt say anything, me and a mummy friend took our LOs on a shopping day the other day and got kfc for lunch we happily shared some of our chips and chicken with our LOs, its not something we would do often we only do big shopping trips every couple months so its a rare treat for them BTW it would of been mcdonalds but the queue for maccy ds was out the doors so we had to settle for kfc xx


----------



## SophiasMummy

Oh and if anyone had sed anything they wouldve got a lecture off me about butting there nose in my business x


----------



## mummy2lola

I've woken up to this thread and now I really want a sausage and egg mcmuffin.I wonder if I bribe dh again wether he will go get me one....I think it's pretty much guarenteed actually lol xx


----------



## TennisGal

Hmmm, thing is, no one knows what goes on behind closed doors. Lizzie has never had a McDs, but she has shared pizza with me in Pizza Express, and shared club sandwiches and chips in our local restaurant. Both classified as 'junk' food, I guess! I have no problem with her having those foods now and then. For her to have a good mindset about food, I believe she needs to try most things. The only things I am strict about are sweets (not Choc) and sugary drinks, for the sake of her teeth.

We shared pizza over lunch the other day...she then (for dimmer) went onto have sardines in tomato sauce, sweet potato mash, broccoli and cauliflower followed by fruit and yoghurt. It's about keeping a good balance. If someone had approached me about her eating pizza, would have been utterly fuming, especially as they would have no idea how healthily she eats.


----------



## aliss

Daisy Delayne said:


> Anyway I obviously know what the general opinion is and won't be bringing this up with my friend, so this is the last time I'll post in this thread.*..some people were very nice and helpful but many others took it to a far more personal level than I expected*.

Well, what did you expect? Thanks for insulting us too?

And were you really here because you didn't know if it would be okay to tell a coworker, not even a close friend or relative, that she should stop taking her kids to McDonalds?

Pointing out your obese colleague feeds her toddler McDonalds whenever they go into the city simply stinks of you wanting all of us to talk badly about her parenting too!!!! I doubt you really cared whether or not it was okay to bring it up with her, I think this was intended for us to all agree with you. "Ohhhh what a bad mom!!"


----------



## Storm7

I don't think anyone should pass opinions on how people feed their children. I BF for 6 months but hate the way people feel they have to explain why they didn't to me - I don't actually care how other people feed/fed their children, my concern is that my child eats healthily and that is all.

I have actually had a conversation about McDonalds with my in-laws. FIL is against fast food and in most cases I agree. However, if Avi wants to go to McDonalds I will let her try it and will educate her on the healthier choices from the menu when the time comes (no fries, apple slices or carrot sticks instead) water not coke etc. I would far rather that than forbid it and her to start getting food issues.


----------



## AP

That's it! I'm giving in...

Well to an extent... We're off to burger king.... :haha:


----------



## XfairyhopesX

Daisy Delayne said:


> kerrie24 said:
> 
> 
> I find it really strange that as a forum we give more responses to a bitching session about mcdonalds than we do to a genuine worry or problem someone has.
> 
> The kids wont die because they ate mcdonalds,its not very healthy but it aint rat poison either!Im glad people around me arent so judgemental.
> 
> Oh don't fool yourself. People around you ARE judging you, they just aren't saying it to your face. I think it's kind of rude to classify my as 'judgmental' for one opinion I might have. I'm sure you've never judged anyone for something they do that you don't agree with, right? Pleeeeeease! 'I'm glad people around me aren't so hypocritical'...even if you don't say it out loud you judge people too, and I haven't said anything out loud, I was just looking for impartial opinions. Anyway I obviously know what the general opinion is and won't be bringing this up with my friend, so this is the last time I'll post in this thread...some people were very nice and helpful but many others took it to a far more personal level than I expected.Click to expand...

Im very glad to hear it!!!


----------



## Aunty E

Oh no :dohh: now I want a macdonalds.


----------



## patch2006uk

Storm7 said:


> I don't think anyone should pass opinions on how people feed their children. I BF for 6 months but hate the way people feel they have to explain why they didn't to me - I don't actually care how other people feed/fed their children, my concern is that my child eats healthily and that is all.
> 
> I have actually had a conversation about McDonalds with my in-laws. FIL is against fast food and in most cases I agree. However, if Avi wants to go to McDonalds I will let her try it and will educate her on the healthier choices from the menu when the time comes (no fries, apple slices or carrot sticks instead) water not coke etc. I would far rather that than forbid it and her to start getting food issues.

I don't see the point in going to mcdonalds for fruit sticks and vegetables to be honest. I'd rather encourage small portions of the bad stuff, and then huge portions of good stuff for tea to compensate :)


----------



## Lottie86

There could be a valid medical reason for it. Children with conditions like cystic fibrosis, certain pancreatic issues etc need very high calorie and high fat diets to stay healthy.


----------



## cissyhope

am i the only person that wants to avoid mcdonalds all together! :wacko: i hate the place!


----------



## Aunty E

Yes ;)


----------



## patch2006uk

cissyhope said:


> am i the only person that wants to avoid mcdonalds all together! :wacko: i hate the place!

Certianly seems that way, doesn't it! :haha: we're all just addicts from the looks of it!


----------



## Babushka99

Mmm pancake breakfast


----------



## cissyhope

:haha: aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I would not say anything to her. I don't like McDonalds, and do not plan on giving LO anything from there. In this situation, you don't know what the child eats throughout the week, you don't know how active the child is etc.

It's each to their own. Some mothers don't believe in giving their child chocolate or crisps but I have them to my LO once a week as a treat, I don't believe that children should eat chips etc. but some mothers give their LOs them every now and again.

You can not judge parenting on such a simple thing as you can not/do not see what is going on behind closed doors.


----------



## LittleBoo

Daisy Delayne said:


> kerrie24 said:
> 
> 
> I find it really strange that as a forum we give more responses to a bitching session about mcdonalds than we do to a genuine worry or problem someone has.
> 
> The kids wont die because they ate mcdonalds,its not very healthy but it aint rat poison either!Im glad people around me arent so judgemental.
> 
> Oh don't fool yourself. People around you ARE judging you, they just aren't saying it to your face. I think it's kind of rude to classify my as 'judgmental' for one opinion I might have. I'm sure you've never judged anyone for something they do that you don't agree with, right? Pleeeeeease! 'I'm glad people around me aren't so hypocritical'...even if you don't say it out loud you judge people too, and I haven't said anything out loud, I was just looking for impartial opinions. Anyway I obviously know what the general opinion is and won't be bringing this up with my friend, so this is the last time I'll post in this thread...some people were very nice and helpful but many others took it to a far more personal level than I expected.Click to expand...

Charming! Aren't you a treat? :lol: in all seriousness, I'm not surprised you've pissed a few people off. It's fast food for crying out loud, not arsenic. Once a week may not be everyone's idea of good eating, but we all make our own decisions on diet. If it was every day, I might suggest taking her to a cooking class, but a once weekly thing is hardly going to do much, especially as you've no clue what she feeds her little one at home. The rest of her diet could consist of fresh organic produce for all you know. Now chill out woman, if you can't handle peoples' opinions maybe you should reconsider using public forums.


----------



## vaniilla

cissyhope said:


> am i the only person that wants to avoid mcdonalds all together! :wacko: i hate the place!

you're not the only one! I can't really stand the place :sick:


----------



## mummy2lola

LittleBoo said:


> Daisy Delayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerrie24 said:
> 
> 
> I find it really strange that as a forum we give more responses to a bitching session about mcdonalds than we do to a genuine worry or problem someone has.
> 
> The kids wont die because they ate mcdonalds,its not very healthy but it aint rat poison either!Im glad people around me arent so judgemental.
> 
> Oh don't fool yourself. People around you ARE judging you, they just aren't saying it to your face. I think it's kind of rude to classify my as 'judgmental' for one opinion I might have. I'm sure you've never judged anyone for something they do that you don't agree with, right? Pleeeeeease! 'I'm glad people around me aren't so hypocritical'...even if you don't say it out loud you judge people too, and I haven't said anything out loud, I was just looking for impartial opinions. Anyway I obviously know what the general opinion is and won't be bringing this up with my friend, so this is the last time I'll post in this thread...some people were very nice and helpful but many others took it to a far more personal level than I expected.Click to expand...
> 
> Charming! Aren't you a treat? :lol: in all seriousness, I'm not surprised you've pissed a few people off. It's fast food for crying out loud, not arsenic. Once a week may not be everyone's idea of good eating, but we all make our own decisions on diet. If it was every day, I might suggest taking her to a cooking class, but a once weekly thing is hardly going to do much, especially as you've no clue what she feeds her little one at home. The rest of her diet could consist of fresh organic produce for all you know. Now chill out woman, if you can't handle peoples' opinions maybe you should reconsider using public forums.Click to expand...

I've seen this "macdonalds" argument raised in many parts of the forum but never in baby club from someone who hasn't yet had a baby and I'm wondering if u were either looking for everyone to say "wow what a terrible mother ur collegue is" or wether u just wanted to start an argument.jugding by ur last post u obviously didn't get the reaction u wanted and u have started being bitchy towards us.alot of us started making light of this topic to keep it friendly but I can see that's clearly not what u want.so when u do have ur baby and only ever feed him/her organic fruit and veg until they are 18 u may then come back and tell everyone how much of a better mother u r.but let's hope they take others opinions and comments better than u do and respect others around them.

Sorry for the rant ladies but I think we are all a friendly bunch in here and often have a giggle and we respect the advice and opinions of eachother.wow it's not like me to get wound up over the Internet and I'm still not sure why I am really lol ...I'm off for a mcflurry to calm down xx


----------



## GeorgeyGal

vaniilla said:


> cissyhope said:
> 
> 
> am i the only person that wants to avoid mcdonalds all together! :wacko: i hate the place!
> 
> you're not the only one! I can't really stand the place :sick:Click to expand...

Slightly off topic but another reason to hate the place, they purchase their pork from Smithfields who still use the archaic and torturious gestation crates for their pigs (think battery farming for pigs) which other big brands refuse to use, makes me sick to the stomach now after reading about it.


----------



## DLA

I hate the term "healthy". There are two sides to everything. Eating McDonalds everyday is probably not good for your body (one extreme) but living on celery isn't good for you either (the other extreme). Yes obesity is a problem but so are eating disorders (others than obesity). Teaching kids to label foods as "bad" or "forbidden" can be a slippery slope. Parents need to be aware of the message (even unintended sometimes) they're sending to their kids. There is nothing wrong with eating McDonalds in moderation. I don't want my child to grow up thinking he can never have fast food because it's "bad" or "unhealthy" just as I don't want him binging on fast food all the time and missing out on the other foods that are nutritionally dense. There's a balance to everything.

Also I find it difficult now to cook every single night and my baby isn't even here yet. I imagine producing a homecooked meal every night with kids is nothing short of challenging. Criticizing someone for feeding their child fast food once a week seems unfair. That's a very high standerd mothers are being held to.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I wouldn't give my child a mcdonalds, no, unless it was literally the only thing I could find to feed her at a particular time, but let's face it, that's highly unlikely ever to be the case. But I would no way say something.


----------



## bellablue

foogirl said:


> daisy delayne said:
> 
> 
> yeah i guess you're right, it's not really my business so i won't say anything. It's just that there's so much obesity in this country and mcdonald's is already part of this child's regular routine, not just an occasional thing - i'm a little surprised by the replies, and how most don't see anything wrong. I do wish people would give their little ones a bit of time to decide for themselves whether they want to jump on the fast food/obesity wagon. But to each their own i guess.
> 
> wow, judgemental much?
> 
> Fast food from time to time does not cause obesity. If a child eats healthily 80 percent of the time the other 20 percent isn't going to make them overweight. And if they get plenty of exercise, they'll be fine.
> 
> Abby doesn't actually like mcdonalds. I won't give her the chips because of the salt they put on them, but on the rare occasions she's tried a burger from there she hasn't liked it. Personally i wouldn't give my child mcdonalds once a week, but then, we don't eat there once a week either. I couldn't care less what other parents do, nor if they see it as a problem or not.
> 
> The uk's problems with obesity have little to do with mcdonalds, they are because people don't think they have the time, money or skill to cook healthy meals and children spend less time playing outside and too much time in front of tv and video games. Of course some parents need more education and maybe your "overweight" friend doesn't know much about balanced diets but i will say this, my husband and i are overweight and we know how to feed a child healthily. We are keen not to get abby into the bad habits we have.Click to expand...

i agree to many kids have computers n games they are on all day when i was a kid we played hide n go seek man hunt all those games i was a twig! And eat mcdonalds! Lol my family is on the thin side to so genes play a role to -- i cook everyday healthy meals but if i was running around and we were hungry i would let my 2 yearold have a chicken nugget once in a while - And i am still skinny today we cant blame everything on fast foods! But dont say anything not ur concern not like shes abusing her baby


----------



## ttc_lolly

i_want_one said:


> I've seen this "macdonalds" argument raised in many parts of the forum but never in baby club from someone who hasn't yet had a baby and I'm wondering if u were either looking for everyone to say "wow what a terrible mother ur collegue is" or wether u just wanted to start an argument.jugding by ur last post u obviously didn't get the reaction u wanted and u have started being bitchy towards us.alot of us started making light of this topic to keep it friendly but I can see that's clearly not what u want.*so when u do have ur baby and only ever feed him/her organic fruit and veg until they are 18 u may then come back and tell everyone how much of a better mother u r.*but let's hope they take others opinions and comments better than u do and respect others around them.
> 
> Sorry for the rant ladies but I think we are all a friendly bunch in here and often have a giggle and we respect the advice and opinions of eachother.wow it's not like me to get wound up over the Internet and I'm still not sure why I am really lol ...I'm off for a mcflurry to calm down xx

i don't think this is a very fair response. baby club is open to all to comment in - not just people with children.

OP could be lttc for all you know... just seems a bit harsh and unneccessary :wacko: this post is the sort to cause arguements and tension


----------



## mummy2lola

Saying "when u do have ur baby" I thought she was pregnant not ttc so it wasn't meant like that at all.I was ttc for 3 years with troubles along the way and now don't know if I can ever get pregnant again so wouldn't ever try and make someone feel bad when ttc So sorry if it came across that way as I genuinely thought she was pregnant and trying to cause a stir as we were all being nice and she came in with really harsh comments towards people in here.I won't comment again in this thread xx


----------



## tina3747

I have to talk my 12 yr old into having fast food, all my friends think it's hilarious!! They still try and trick him by offering sweets and a banana and he'll still have the fruit! He has sweets, mac ds, pizza but I think we've done a good job in the way we've brought him up . 90% of his baby food was home made and we've always let him order off the adult menu and asked them to halve the portion. The menus for kids these days are alot better Now, we only ever saw nuggets sausages chips as options. He's always had a balance of food but also discussed when old enough the downsides to eating alot ofthe child friendly food. I think I took him once a month to mac ds and it's obviosly not had any I'll effect on him. Moderation and balance and common sense should always come first in parenting and judging someone who is eating a mac ds is pretty wrong.. 
Saying that, when I was having driving lessons many many years ago my instructor always bought his toddler who was strapped into the car seat in the back. 9/10 she would have a happy meal (this is the gods honest truth!) I've seen him since (his nick name known to everyone is fat Gary) and alishia, now 17 I would guess is the size of a house!!! No shit Sherlock!!


----------



## Mya209

I hate Macdonalds and will never ever give it to my child! I haven't been into one since I was a student and didn't when I was a child. However, that's my choice, you can't and shouldnt tell other people what to do with their child!


----------



## tu123

cissyhope said:


> am i the only person that wants to avoid mcdonalds all together! :wacko: i hate the place!

No! You may as well eat a pound of butter! I cant bear the look of those grey burgers that look like a flattened cat turd.

But serioulsy, their "meals" are so expensive it is cheaper to go to a cafe/bistro and get a yummy lunch!


----------



## aliss

Gosh I remember McD's used to be so cheap, now it's outrageous!!!


----------



## cat lover

Am I the only one who fancies a Big Mac having read this thread?!


----------



## Blah11

ttc_lolly said:


> i_want_one said:
> 
> 
> I've seen this "macdonalds" argument raised in many parts of the forum but never in baby club from someone who hasn't yet had a baby and I'm wondering if u were either looking for everyone to say "wow what a terrible mother ur collegue is" or wether u just wanted to start an argument.jugding by ur last post u obviously didn't get the reaction u wanted and u have started being bitchy towards us.alot of us started making light of this topic to keep it friendly but I can see that's clearly not what u want.*so when u do have ur baby and only ever feed him/her organic fruit and veg until they are 18 u may then come back and tell everyone how much of a better mother u r.*but let's hope they take others opinions and comments better than u do and respect others around them.
> 
> Sorry for the rant ladies but I think we are all a friendly bunch in here and often have a giggle and we respect the advice and opinions of eachother.wow it's not like me to get wound up over the Internet and I'm still not sure why I am really lol ...I'm off for a mcflurry to calm down xx
> 
> i don't think this is a very fair response. baby club is open to all to comment in - not just people with children.
> 
> OP could be lttc for all you know... just seems a bit harsh and unneccessary :wacko: this post is the sort to cause arguements and tensionClick to expand...

I dont think the comment was that bad tbh. I know what the poster means, opinions on how you're going to parent before you get pregnant, and when you actually have the baby change quite drastically. i was never going to cosleep, no sweets, no junk, homemade food every meal from scratch etc.. heh.


----------



## aliss

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_OIEr3iCwa2g/TNgi4ONQYBI/AAAAAAAAAWM/ZT9CYQi2f9s/s1600/Big+Mac+Baby+-+C%C3%B3pia+%282%29.jpg


----------



## Foogirl

:rofl: fabulous


----------



## AP

I'm lovin it....


----------



## ellismum

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Must admit thought, I'm a BK fan!!!


----------



## DanielleM

Well thanks to this thread I have just eaten about 1,000 calories in my local McD's!!! Couldn't stop thinking about it all last night!!


----------



## cissyhope

GeorgeyGal said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cissyhope said:
> 
> 
> am i the only person that wants to avoid mcdonalds all together! :wacko: i hate the place!
> 
> you're not the only one! I can't really stand the place :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> Slightly off topic but another reason to hate the place, they purchase their pork from Smithfields who still use the archaic and torturious gestation crates for their pigs (think battery farming for pigs) which other big brands refuse to use, makes me sick to the stomach now after reading about it.Click to expand...

 Hurray!! other people that think the same :haha: was beginning to despair i was the only one that hates it! also the meat has been pumped full antibiotics and growth hormones, Hadley a treat eh? and i wont go into KFC :wacko:


----------



## Blah11

I prefer BK too. nothing beats a whopper with cheese meal MMMM


----------



## Foogirl

ttc_lolly said:


> i don't think this is a very fair response. baby club is open to all to comment in - not just people with children.
> 
> OP could be lttc for all you know... just seems a bit harsh and unneccessary :wacko: this post is the sort to cause arguements and tension

Ticker says 4 weeks :shrug:

I think she made a very good point - ie. if you must judge, first walk in somebody's shoes.

I'm sure we all had some firm ideas of what we would and wouldn't do before our LOs came along. Then reality hits and you discover there are worse things you can do and life isn't always as simple as you though they would be.

Of course non parents can have an opinion and can even share it, but the whole tone of the post was, the woman is overweight herself and clearly doesn't know how to feed a child. That's not opinion, that is judgement.


----------



## Foogirl

Mum2b_Claire said:


> I wouldn't give my child a mcdonalds, no, unless it was literally the only thing I could find to feed her at a particular time, but let's face it, that's highly unlikely ever to be the case. But I would no way say something.

Well, not really unlikely. We've been in that very situation. Travelling to my parents house 200 miles away, we timed dinner for our usual stopping point. Unbeknown to us there was some sort of event on close to the restaurant and there was a 50 minute wait for a table. Apart from the fact Abby's dinner waits for no man, we still had 90 minutes travel after dinner and would have meant Abby not getting to bed until very late. The only options close by were a petrol station or a Mickey d's. So crisps or nuggets for dinner. We chose nuggets and she had those, some apple and half a burger bun. Not ideal but it was the best we could do.

It is one of my bugbears when travelling that there are few healthy type places to stop for food. Even when I travel alone it is a problem.


----------



## Foogirl

cissyhope said:


> Hurray!! other people that think the same :haha: was beginning to despair i was the only one that hates it! also the meat has been pumped full antibiotics and growth hormones, Hadley a treat eh? and i wont go into KFC :wacko:

It is rare for us us to go to Mickey d's and we never call it a treat. It is purely function. I never chose it over another option, but I would rather starve than eat at KFC!


----------



## blondieliz

I don't think anyone can truly know how they will parent until they have a child. I was convinced of what I was and wasn't going to do, and tbh that went out of the window when I had him! I wasn't going to bf, but now been bffing for almost 3 months. I was also going to be hard ass and have routine from day 1, but god was I in for a shock!


----------



## patch2006uk

Foogirl said:


> cissyhope said:
> 
> 
> Hurray!! other people that think the same :haha: was beginning to despair i was the only one that hates it! also the meat has been pumped full antibiotics and growth hormones, Hadley a treat eh? and i wont go into KFC :wacko:
> 
> It is rare for us us to go to Mickey d's and we never call it a treat. It is purely function. I never chose it over another option, but I would rather starve than eat at KFC!Click to expand...


Unlucky fried kittens :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## Babushka99

Is it true kfc chickens are genetically modified and headless or is that just an urban myth?


----------



## bellablue

Babushka99 said:


> Is it true kfc chickens are genetically modified and headless or is that just an urban myth?

lol i dont no but my sister worked there in high school and she didnt eat it lol!


----------



## tina3747

bellablue said:


> Babushka99 said:
> 
> 
> Is it true kfc chickens are genetically modified and headless or is that just an urban myth?
> 
> lol i dont no but my sister worked there in high school and she didnt eat it lol!Click to expand...


I used to love kfc.. I mean eat it all the time ... Till I saw the programme about it!! Put me straight off, even the sight of it makes me want to hurl.
I wish they'd do one on everybit of junk food so it puts me off. Like the way they make chocolate bars... Could do with being put off them!!


----------



## bellablue

tina3747 said:


> bellablue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babushka99 said:
> 
> 
> Is it true kfc chickens are genetically modified and headless or is that just an urban myth?
> 
> lol i dont no but my sister worked there in high school and she didnt eat it lol!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to love kfc.. I mean eat it all the time ... Till I saw the programme about it!! Put me straight off, even the sight of it makes me want to hurl.
> I wish they'd do one on everybit of junk food so it puts me off. Like the way they make chocolate bars... Could do with being put off them!!Click to expand...

LOL MMMMM CHOCOLATE!!:thumbup:


----------



## Itsychik

Re: KFC... I was taught by a professor at my university that KFC chickens were genetically modified to not have beaks or eyes, because that made them more docile (couldn't see other chickens) and easier to process. I tried calling KFC corporate office and was told that this is fiction... but a colleague of mine worked there briefly after she graduated and told me it's 100% true!

I haven't eaten there since I learned that!


----------



## tina3747

Itsychik said:


> Re: KFC... I was taught by a professor at my university that KFC chickens were genetically modified to not have beaks or eyes, because that made them more docile (couldn't see other chickens) and easier to process. I tried calling KFC corporate office and was told that this is fiction... but a colleague of mine worked there briefly after she graduated and told me it's 100% true!
> 
> I haven't eaten there since I learned that!

I think I might hurl the icecream I just ate.


----------



## tina3747

bellablue said:


> tina3747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellablue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babushka99 said:
> 
> 
> Is it true kfc chickens are genetically modified and headless or is that just an urban myth?
> 
> lol i dont no but my sister worked there in high school and she didnt eat it lol!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to love kfc.. I mean eat it all the time ... Till I saw the programme about it!! Put me straight off, even the sight of it makes me want to hurl.
> I wish they'd do one on everybit of junk food so it puts me off. Like the way they make chocolate bars... Could do with being put off them!!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL MMMMM CHOCOLATE!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

 Stop trying to corrupt me! I've eaten icecream , ben and jerrys caramel chew chew that's currently half price in my local shop!
Now ..anyone have any bad stories on ben or jerry?? Please feel free to share


----------



## bellablue

tina3747 said:


> bellablue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tina3747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellablue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babushka99 said:
> 
> 
> Is it true kfc chickens are genetically modified and headless or is that just an urban myth?
> 
> lol i dont no but my sister worked there in high school and she didnt eat it lol!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to love kfc.. I mean eat it all the time ... Till I saw the programme about it!! Put me straight off, even the sight of it makes me want to hurl.
> I wish they'd do one on everybit of junk food so it puts me off. Like the way they make chocolate bars... Could do with being put off them!!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL MMMMM CHOCOLATE!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Stop trying to corrupt me! I've eaten icecream , ben and jerrys caramel chew chew that's currently half price in my local shop!
> Now ..anyone have any bad stories on ben or jerry?? Please feel free to shareClick to expand...

O MY I LOVE THAT KIND LOL 

:haha:


----------



## cissyhope

Itsychik said:


> Re: KFC... I was taught by a professor at my university that KFC chickens were genetically modified to not have beaks or eyes, because that made them more docile (couldn't see other chickens) and easier to process. I tried calling KFC corporate office and was told that this is fiction... but a colleague of mine worked there briefly after she graduated and told me it's 100% true!
> 
> I haven't eaten there since I learned that!

 Its true :( iv seen pictures of thousands of them barely alive squashed together :(:(:( its quite horrific but its the same with alot of meat you eat tbh,if people really knew what cruelty went on,i think they would reconsider where they got their meat from. Im not vegetarian btw,i think we all have to die but should be treated with respect whilst alive...


----------



## cissyhope

bellablue said:


> tina3747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellablue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babushka99 said:
> 
> 
> Is it true kfc chickens are genetically modified and headless or is that just an urban myth?
> 
> lol i dont no but my sister worked there in high school and she didnt eat it lol!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to love kfc.. I mean eat it all the time ... Till I saw the programme about it!! Put me straight off, even the sight of it makes me want to hurl.
> I wish they'd do one on everybit of junk food so it puts me off. Like the way they make chocolate bars... Could do with being put off them!!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL MMMMM CHOCOLATE!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

 Chocolate NOW YOUR TALKING! :haha: just not nestle :haha:


----------



## Mya209

cissyhope said:


> Itsychik said:
> 
> 
> Re: KFC... I was taught by a professor at my university that KFC chickens were genetically modified to not have beaks or eyes, because that made them more docile (couldn't see other chickens) and easier to process. I tried calling KFC corporate office and was told that this is fiction... but a colleague of mine worked there briefly after she graduated and told me it's 100% true!
> 
> I haven't eaten there since I learned that!
> 
> Its true :( iv seen pictures of thousands of them barely alive squashed together :(:(:( its quite horrific but its the same with alot of meat you eat tbh,if people really knew what cruelty went on,i think they would reconsider where they got their meat from. Im not vegetarian btw,i think we all have to die but should be treated with respect whilst alive...Click to expand...

How would they live without beaks or eyes? Or heads!? They have to eat to get big enough to eat. Also it would cost millions to genetically modify a chicken when they could just use a normal one!


----------



## ellismum

Blah11 said:


> I prefer BK too. nothing beats a whopper with cheese meal MMMM

I had one yesterday, a chicken royal meal. Their chips are much nicer too!


----------



## BabyGirl999

I don't really think it is true that the chickens are genetically modified either! Few valid points here https://www.snopes.com/horrors/food/kfc.asp


----------



## tina3747

BabyGirl999 said:


> I don't really think it is true that the chickens are genetically modified either! Few valid points here https://www.snopes.com/horrors/food/kfc.asp

I daren't read it... Is it bad? I have my head in the sand to alot of things..


----------



## BabyGirl999

No it actually states why it's NOT possible that the chickens are modified!! Don't be afraid hehe!


----------



## bellablue

cissyhope said:


> bellablue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tina3747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellablue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babushka99 said:
> 
> 
> is it true kfc chickens are genetically modified and headless or is that just an urban myth?
> 
> lol i dont no but my sister worked there in high school and she didnt eat it lol!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i used to love kfc.. I mean eat it all the time ... Till i saw the programme about it!! Put me straight off, even the sight of it makes me want to hurl.
> I wish they'd do one on everybit of junk food so it puts me off. Like the way they make chocolate bars... Could do with being put off them!!Click to expand...
> 
> lol mmmmm chocolate!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> chocolate now your talking! :haha: Just not nestle :haha:Click to expand...


mmm hersey!


----------



## cissyhope

It was years ago when i saw the picture but they were barley alive and looked deformed and some didn't have beaks but not sure about genetically modified but there was something seriously wrong with those chickens,they just about had heads though :wacko: the conditions with all of them sqashed together made me feel sick and put me off eating kfc ever since...


----------



## Babushka99

Don't they just inject food into this headless, legless thing?


----------



## cissyhope

God i promised myself an early night tonight! and here i am on here again :haha:


----------



## tina3747

I'm not looking... The 'barely any heads' is enough..! 


Any stories about ben and jerry workers gobbing in the produce greatfully recieved before my 2nd helping?!


----------



## cissyhope

Babushka99 said:


> Don't they just inject food into this headless, legless thing?

 not sure about that? but just normal battery farms for chickens is horrific enough :(


----------



## cissyhope

tina3747 said:


> I'm not looking... The 'barely any heads' is enough..!
> 
> 
> Any stories about ben and jerry workers gobbing in the produce greatfully recieved before my 2nd helping?!

 :rofl: x


----------



## bellablue

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

mcdonalds is looking like 5 star restaraunt now lol


----------



## oboeverity

tina3747 said:


> bellablue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tina3747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellablue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babushka99 said:
> 
> 
> Is it true kfc chickens are genetically modified and headless or is that just an urban myth?
> 
> lol i dont no but my sister worked there in high school and she didnt eat it lol!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to love kfc.. I mean eat it all the time ... Till I saw the programme about it!! Put me straight off, even the sight of it makes me want to hurl.
> I wish they'd do one on everybit of junk food so it puts me off. Like the way they make chocolate bars... Could do with being put off them!!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL MMMMM CHOCOLATE!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Stop trying to corrupt me! I've eaten icecream , ben and jerrys caramel chew chew that's currently half price in my local shop!
> Now ..anyone have any bad stories on ben or jerry?? Please feel free to shareClick to expand...

You MADE me Google.... and it's a myth. Someone might have already debunked that one, but I only got as far as p19!

https://www.snopes.com/horrors/food/kfc.asp

DH and I talked about the whole baby eating MacD's thing today as he had a puncture, and Kwik Fit is opposite MacD's. Ted had a little bit of McFlurry, and every time someone walked in or out, I felt judged! But no one knows how well and healthily he eats at home. I said lots of things about what I would/n't do with my baby, but one thing I have seen through is that no food with be banned; he needs to learn that it's fine to try everything in the right proportions; and junk food should be eaten rarely and seen as a treat!

OP- I wouldn't say a word. For what it's worth, I don't think she set out to appear judgemental, but it HAS provoked a cracking discussion. Some of the replies have had me rolling! 

xxx


----------



## oboeverity

cissyhope said:


> It was years ago when i saw the picture but they were barley alive and looked deformed and some didn't have beaks but not sure about genetically modified but there was something seriously wrong with those chickens,they just about had heads though :wacko: the conditions with all of them sqashed together made me feel sick and put me off eating kfc ever since...

I see someone did get there first! I keep chickens in my garden, and can tell you that battery hens have their beaks and claws clipped short; because they live in such tight quarters, they might hurt each other, and bored birds will self harm too. I can tell you from experience that chickens are AWFUL to each other.... there's a reason we call people hen pecked, or talk about the pecking order. xxxx


----------



## cissyhope

oboeverity said:


> cissyhope said:
> 
> 
> It was years ago when i saw the picture but they were barley alive and looked deformed and some didn't have beaks but not sure about genetically modified but there was something seriously wrong with those chickens,they just about had heads though :wacko: the conditions with all of them sqashed together made me feel sick and put me off eating kfc ever since...
> 
> I see someone did get there first! I keep chickens in my garden, and can tell you that battery hens have their beaks and claws clipped short; because they live in such tight quarters, they might hurt each other, and bored birds will self harm too. I can tell you from experience that chickens are AWFUL to each other.... there's a reason we call people hen pecked, or talk about the pecking order. xxxxClick to expand...

 My sister has ex battery farmed chickens in her garden,when they first arrived,they were in an awful state :( but to see them now,is lovely! all there feathers are back and they have put on weight. But yes they can be awful to each other!


----------



## oboeverity

Mine are all farm bred, but I love seeing ex batts in little coats that people knit for them!
xx


----------



## Eternal

Wow! That was a fun filled 21 pages! lol!

I think when you have a 20 month old you may feel different. Yep my 21 month old son has has McDonalds, And Burger Kind, KFC, Pizz hut, take away indian and chinese and various other yummy things like that. lol! He likes crisps and chocolate too!

And i craved McDonalds with these twins, so my TWINS have been fed McDonalds amongst other unhealthy things before they are even born! LOL!

I dont think you can judge until you have a child of your own at the same age. I said loads of things i would and wouldnt do before i was pregnant, different things when i was, different things when he was a baby and now different again now he is a toddler.

A 20 month old is a toddler anyway, so not really a baby. 

Anyway, things change when it the situation yourself. i doubt your child will eat McDonalds as your clearly very anti McDs, but i would be surprised if you child gets to 20 months and doenst eat some unhealthy things. 

I rememeber saying to my mum i wouldnt give my son anything sweet until he was a teeneager or requesting it himself lol! at 6 weeks he had surgery and they gave him sugar water to pasify him as he was nil by mouth lol! lasted a whole 6 weeks! obviously my son has never had sugary water since, but my mum went on and on about how i was insisting my son wouldnt taste anything sweet until he was much older. lol!

So my son does eat unhealthy foods, AND he doenst even share it! (shock horror) he has his own happy meal or whatever kids things there are. 

If you gave my son a choice of loads of foods he would probably always choose fruit as he loves it, his diet is very varied, he is never sick and certainly not overweight. 

Certainly you hear of people giving their kids McDonalds twice a DAY! shocking totally. But there is nothing wrong with treats from time to time. 

Childhood obesity isnt caused by McDonalds, its caused by a lot of factors, mostly inactivity. Supersize me is extreme and actually if you lived on one type of food group for an exteded period it wouldnt be good. Its possible to kill yourself drinking too much water, you would have to drink a hell of a lot of water but anything taken to extreme is dangerous.


----------



## vaniilla

cissyhope said:


> oboeverity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cissyhope said:
> 
> 
> It was years ago when i saw the picture but they were barley alive and looked deformed and some didn't have beaks but not sure about genetically modified but there was something seriously wrong with those chickens,they just about had heads though :wacko: the conditions with all of them sqashed together made me feel sick and put me off eating kfc ever since...
> 
> I see someone did get there first! I keep chickens in my garden, and can tell you that battery hens have their beaks and claws clipped short; because they live in such tight quarters, they might hurt each other, and bored birds will self harm too. I can tell you from experience that chickens are AWFUL to each other.... there's a reason we call people hen pecked, or talk about the pecking order. xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> My sister has ex battery farmed chickens in her garden,when they first arrived,they were in an awful state :( but to see them now,is lovely! all there feathers are back and they have put on weight. But yes they can be awful to each other!Click to expand...

that's awful :nope: I've seen photos of people adopting ex battery hens from shelters and the poor things always look horrible, we'll be getting quite a few ex battery hens when we buy our own house as we're not allowed to keep chickens here :(


----------



## Windmills

Thought this was going to be about an actual baby! It's really none of your business, if anyone commented on what Daisy ate I'd go mad!


----------



## annawrigley

I wouldn't say anything unless we were close friends, and even then I'd probably say it in a jokey manner. I think once a week is excessive. I don't personally see the need for babies/toddlers to have McDonalds at all, Noah's never been through choice of my own but I guess if we were stranded and it was the only choice then he would :shrug: But I've not been in that situation... yet :haha: I don't particularly see it as a 'treat' either, someone mentioned about having negative attitudes to food if it's forbidden, it could work both ways if junk food is seen as a 'treat' they could grow up 'treating' themselves with crap and taking it to the extreme. It's not really a treat for the body anyway. If it had been totally up to me he wouldn't have had junk food at all until he was at the age of having friends who eat it, obviously I wouldn't want him to be left out but before then I really don't see the need :)


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Am I the only one who doesn't want my child eating fast food at all? Not till he's at school anyway....and even then it won't be ME offering it to him! 
And I agree that KFC is the worst of the worst...ick


----------



## Foogirl

Marzipan_girl said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't want my child eating fast food at all? Not till he's at school anyway....and even then it won't be ME offering it to him!
> And I agree that KFC is the worst of the worst...ick

Pretty sure I said that at a year old too!

I don't particularly _want_ Abby eating it. But on the other hand it isn't the worst thing in the world either.


----------



## Betheney

those poor chickens :-( this is why i'm vegetarian.

p.s. sorry to post about something off topic, i just spotted the KFC chicken comments


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Marzipan_girl said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't want my child eating fast food at all? Not till he's at school anyway....and even then it won't be ME offering it to him!
> And I agree that KFC is the worst of the worst...ick

I'd personally like to get a small fry, mash it up, and serve it with a side of rice cereal.. and maybe those rusk things you guys keep talking about as desert. 

I gotta go though because I gotta put a couple teaspoons of Splenda in my baby's formula which is totally okay because it's not "real sugar".:thumbup:


----------



## hot tea

When you said baby I thought you meant baby, not toddler... 20 months really is not that young at all.

No, I wouldn't say a peep. It is far from your business. Even if she did it every day it still would not be your business.


----------



## LockandKey

damn I could go for one of their quarter pounders right about now, and since I'm bf, DD gets everything I eat, so in a way, DD will be eating Mc Fat Palace too, guess I'm just as guilty here


----------



## Natsku

MizzDeeDee said:


> Marzipan_girl said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who doesn't want my child eating fast food at all? Not till he's at school anyway....and even then it won't be ME offering it to him!
> And I agree that KFC is the worst of the worst...ick
> 
> I'd personally like to get a small fry, mash it up, and serve it with a side of rice cereal.. and maybe those rusk things you guys keep talking about as desert.
> 
> I gotta go though because I gotta put a couple teaspoons of Spenda in my baby's formula which is totally okay because it's not "real sugar".:thumbup:Click to expand...

:rofl:

I really do want a burger now but not Macdonalds, those burgers really are crappy. Think me and Maria will go to Hesburger today for a yummy gluten free burger with better quality meat than macdonalds and environmentally friendly packaging (apparently) and solar heated restaurants (apparently). I won't share with Maria though - its alllll mine!!


----------



## cissyhope

Marzipan_girl said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't want my child eating fast food at all? Not till he's at school anyway....and even then it won't be ME offering it to him!
> And I agree that KFC is the worst of the worst...ick

 I wont be either! someone implied,wait till your LO is older,yet all my niece's and nephew don't eat the rubbish either and they are 5,6 and 9 years old.They have been given the info on the food and have decided its not for them,dont get me wrong they have the odd cake or chocolate but there is TREATS then there is crap.... 

If we were starving,then yes we would have to eat it,of course...


----------



## tu123

cissyhope said:


> Marzipan_girl said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who doesn't want my child eating fast food at all? Not till he's at school anyway....and even then it won't be ME offering it to him!
> And I agree that KFC is the worst of the worst...ick
> 
> I wont be either! someone implied,wait till your LO is older,yet all my niece's and nephew don't eat the rubbish either and they are 5,6 and 9 years old.They have been given the info on the food and have decided its not for them,dont get me wrong they have the odd cake or chocolate but there is TREATS then there is crap....
> 
> If we were starving,then yes we would have to eat it,of course...Click to expand...

Agreed! There are ALLWAYS other options! We drove to Scotland a month ago (10 hours!). We took a cool box with us (full of food) and used the microwave at the big service stations to heat the food.

Tight arse i know but i never feel satisfied afetr eating at these places.

Although! There is a service station on the outskirts of The Lake District which does fantastic food! I had thee most amazing soup and shepherds pie there! It is all home made and a great spot for the campers:thumbup:


----------



## pinklightbulb

E has had McD's before, I think he was 7 or 8 months when he had his first fry lol. He only ever eats one or two fries, and now he's older will eat maybe half a chicken nuggest and 3 or 4 fries, but he does love the sundaes so he gets them maybe once in a blue moon when we get McD's for ourselves. Tbh I wish he would eat more of any meal McShit or not because he's so small for his age (0.3 percentile for an 18 month old). I just take what I can get when it comes to Eamon and food :)


----------



## Blah11

I dont agree with using food as rewards either. i dont ban anything really but I never offer a pudding IF she eats all her main or a sweetie IF shes a good girl. Its just food.


----------



## Eala

tu123 said:


> Although! There is a service station on the outskirts of The Lake District which does fantastic food! I had thee most amazing soup and shepherds pie there! It is all home made and a great spot for the campers:thumbup:

Tebay!!! It is absolutely amazing. My husband banned us from stopping there last time we went down south, because I always end up spending a fortune on cheese in their farm shop :rofl:

Sorry, don't actually have an opinion on the original topic, but just had to add another thumbs up for Tebay, it's _that_ good :thumbup:


----------



## lhancock90

Edit after reading more of the thread: I agree with everyone else, if someone questioned my parenting decisions over something like that they would get a mouthful, once a week if more than i would do it but its *her* daughter and not yours and its not like its every day for a 2 month old. 
Yes obesity is rising but not because of McDonald's because the world has changed and cooking healthy meals is no longer a skill that is taught or passed down in families, my Mom certainly never showed me how to cook I've had to learn (sometimes disastrously) for myself. 
I agree with the post below there is a massive difference between the two types of diabetes and it can appear in anyone, even those who eat healthy, as has happened to both my best friend and cousin.


----------



## Mooshie

Daisy Delayne said:


> Palestrina said:
> 
> 
> No, it's none of your business and if I were that mother I'd be really angry for some stranger to question my parenting habits. *It's not like she's abusing her child.
> 
> If childhood obesity and nutrition is something you feel strongly about then why not get involved with your local school and petition the school board? *Or join Jamie Oliver's Food Revolution, or start a food revolution of your own? *You can become involved in a way that really benefits society by taking up the cause, but certainly not approaching solitary moms and criticising them about how they feed their kids.
> 
> Well I just raised $7,000 for Diabetes so I do feel strongly about it. I've researched Diabetes a lot and learned that it is sky-rocketing, and a lot of it is due to people not caring about what goes into their bodies , and eating bad food so casually.
> 
> I had no idea I was going to get this reaction! Oh well, a little healthy debate is what these forums are all about :) I am not saying I know exactly where parents should draw the line when it comes to bad food, that's why I asked the question, just looking for opinions. Thanks to the people who respectfully gave me their opinions in return without jumping down my throat.Click to expand...

I presume when you say "Diabetes" you mean Type 2 Diabetes?*

It pisses me right off when people generalise about it. Type 1 and Type 2 Diabetics are very very different!


----------



## cherryglitter

i pretty much agree with everything blah11 has said. 

jake has mcdonalds. i don't understand why this was posted in baby club anyway? it's more of a toddler thing at 20 months... surely?!

i've had someone comment on how i fed my child and trust me, i wasn't happy! i can't stand people who poke their noses into my life and business, unless invited. :nope:


----------



## Babushka99

Yes we should just be grateful that we have food and are able to pick and choose what we feed our precious little ones.


----------



## missmayhem

think of the salt content........ as a once in a while ok, but this sounds as it it is regular, this could be doing some serious damage

saying something would depend on how well you know the lady and how you go about it about 5 yrs ago a baby died of salt poisioning as the parents fed too much ready break


----------



## aliss

My boy had McDonalds for breakfast this morning :roll: He did, actually. Me too.


----------



## missmayhem

i hope you enjoyed it.... i cannot stand their breakfasts, but double cheese burgers, humm i could eat my body weight in them easily!!!!!


----------



## aliss

missmayhem said:


> i hope you enjoyed it.... i cannot stand their breakfasts, but double cheese burgers, humm i could eat my body weight in them easily!!!!!

TBH I hate them too but my OH insisted. My boy only had a few bites of a muffin (he had his greek yogurt & oatmeal at home before we left) but who knows, maybe some woman will come on here and start insulting me for serving big macs, I mean who knows the diff right? LOL My boy is on the 99th percentile so I guess they would assume that too.

BRB off to put coffee in his bottle for when he wakes in his nap... don't worry it's just a McLatte


----------



## Natsku

I had a burger today too but Maria just chewed on the high chair cos I ain't sharing


----------



## Ozzieshunni

This is still going???? :roll:


----------



## Marzipan_girl

aliss said:


> missmayhem said:
> 
> 
> i hope you enjoyed it.... i cannot stand their breakfasts, but double cheese burgers, humm i could eat my body weight in them easily!!!!!
> 
> TBH I hate them too but my OH insisted. My boy only had a few bites of a muffin (he had his greek yogurt & oatmeal at home before we left) but who knows, maybe some woman will come on here and start insulting me for serving big macs, I mean who knows the diff right? LOL My boy is on the 99th percentile so I guess they would assume that too.
> 
> BRB off to put coffee in his bottle for when he wakes in his nap... don't worry it's just a McLatteClick to expand...

That's boring. Poor child, giving him Maccy Ds in his bottle. I give mine JACKY Ds in his! He loves a few shots of good old whiskey before bed.


----------



## patch2006uk

missmayhem said:


> i hope you enjoyed it.... i cannot stand their breakfasts, but double cheese burgers, humm i could eat my body weight in them easily!!!!!

How can you not love the sausage and egg mcmuffin with a hash brown so greasy you could style your hair with it? And an orange juice, of course, cos then it's healthy...


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

:rolleyes:


----------



## bellablue

who cares what some one feeds there child just worry about your own 

easier that way lol

:)


----------



## bellablue

aliss said:


> missmayhem said:
> 
> 
> i hope you enjoyed it.... i cannot stand their breakfasts, but double cheese burgers, humm i could eat my body weight in them easily!!!!!
> 
> TBH I hate them too but my OH insisted. My boy only had a few bites of a muffin (he had his greek yogurt & oatmeal at home before we left) but who knows, maybe some woman will come on here and start insulting me for serving big macs, I mean who knows the diff right? LOL My boy is on the 99th percentile so I guess they would assume that too.
> 
> BRB off to put coffee in his bottle for when he wakes in his nap... don't worry it's just a McLatteClick to expand...

lol lol:haha:


----------



## Celesse

I think that the OP should be aware that pregnant ladies read this forum and now I really really want a McDonalds!


----------



## cherryglitter

ive just text OH saying we're having mcds tonight, or burger king, i don't care hahaha!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

just replying to the OP. The baby is 20 months old a few chips will not harm them. Aidan sometimes has Mc Donalds but I ask for no salt on his chips (just because my local one puts LOADS of salt on). As long as a child isn't being given it reguarly I mean more than once a week, I dont see the problem. x


----------



## cherryglitter

i get the fruit bags for jake instead of the chips. then he just has a few of ours if he's grabbing for them.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Sick of these kind of threads, it's stupid, it's burger and chips, she's not feeding the child cyanide! Arf has chips from there and from those pizza hut express places in the shopping centres, he's not bothered about the chicken nuggets but I've offered it before, a burger even once. I don't think you should say anything because if someone said it to me frankly I'd likely tell them to pee off and mind their own bloody business. These threads are ridiculous.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

MrsBandEgglet said:


> Sick of these kind of threads, it's stupid, it's burger and chips, she's not feeding the child cyanide! Arf has chips from there and from those pizza hut express places in the shopping centres, he's not bothered about the chicken nuggets but I've offered it before, a burger even once. I don't think you should say anything because if someone said it to me frankly I'd likely tell them to pee off and mind their own bloody business. These threads are ridiculous.

Agreed. Liv had her first happy meal the other night because everybody thought someone else was making dinner so it was pretty late when we realized nobody was making dinner. :dohh: So McDonald's it was.

Liv's 14 months and for the most part has always eaten healthy. I made homemade organic food for a long time when she was on the jars, and my mom cooks with all natural and organic foods, so I see no harm in the occasional treat. Liv loves cheese puffs and every now and then I let her have them for a snack. She eats healthy all day, every day, it's not going to kill her if she has something that actually tastes good for once, even if it's not the healthiest thing in the world. (I love my organic food, but most of the snacks are rank! :blush:)

Honestly, I was kinda choked up when she had her first happy meal. She looked like such a big girl playing with the toy and ignoring her nuggets. :cry:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Croc-o-dile I cant belive she is 1 already!! x


----------



## Stargazer77

25 pages of replies. Wow. I think OP probably gets the message by now ;)


----------



## cherryglitter

jake too ignores chicken nuggets most of the time!


----------



## Foogirl

Just to point out the baby didn't die from salt poisoning from ready brek, it actually has a low salt content. It died because it was fed adult food at 3 months old and the overall salt content of it's diet, which included mashed potatoes and gravy, was too high.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Foogirl said:


> Just to point out the baby didn't die from salt poisoning from ready brek, it actually has a low salt content. It died because it was fed adult food at 3 months old and the overall salt content of it's diet, which included mashed potatoes and gravy, was too high.

I was wondering cause I know some moms that do BLW that feed ready brek, but that's at like 8 months.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Croc-o-dile I cant belive she is 1 already!! x

I know! I can't either. She's already got that toddler attitude as well. :dohh:


----------



## patch2006uk

Foogirl said:


> Just to point out the baby didn't die from salt poisoning from ready brek, it actually has a low salt content. It died because it was fed adult food at 3 months old and the overall salt content of it's diet, which included mashed potatoes and gravy, was too high.

Thanks, was just gonna say that ready brek is just oats, and definitely not salty (unless you accidentally added salt thinking it was sugar one morning...)


----------



## taylor197878

havent read all the way through way to long

brooke has had the odd mcdonalds when i order it i ask with chips but with no salt and she has fish fingers as i said its the odd time but it wont do her any harm.


----------



## Tiffa130

No, there are wrong ways to parent (beating or other abuse) but there is no RIGHT way to parent & you may not agree with it but she isn't hurting her child so you should mind your own business.


----------



## annawrigley

Foogirl said:


> Just to point out the baby didn't die from salt poisoning from ready brek, it actually has a low salt content. It died because it was fed adult food at 3 months old and the overall salt content of it's diet, which included mashed potatoes and gravy, was too high.

That's so sad :( Even so if the baby died from mash and gravy and the like, weekly McDonalds can't be doing much good. Does no-one else see weekly as regularly?! I wouldn't even have McDonalds myself weekly. Still not saying it would be my place to pull someone up on it (unless it was a very close friend or relative, and then I'd say it lightheartedly) but it's just definitely not something I'd do myself.


----------



## Stargazer77

annawrigley said:


> Foogirl said:
> 
> 
> Just to point out the baby didn't die from salt poisoning from ready brek, it actually has a low salt content. It died because it was fed adult food at 3 months old and the overall salt content of it's diet, which included mashed potatoes and gravy, was too high.
> 
> That's so sad :( Even so if the baby died from mash and gravy and the like, weekly McDonalds can't be doing much good. Does no-one else see weekly as regularly?! I wouldn't even have McDonalds myself weekly. Still not saying it would be my place to pull someone up on it (unless it was a very close friend or relative, and then I'd say it lightheartedly) but it's just definitely not something I'd do myself.Click to expand...

I think its too much also. I know my body would reject a mcdonalds once a week.

The gravy thing..... when my LO was 3, my MIL was baby sitting and cooked a roast dinner....she had asked me about gravy and I said it was fine for her to have a small amount on the beef.

That night LO was violently violently sick. When I questioned MIL, turns out she had given her a cup of the gravy to drink! Because "she was enjoying it so much".

Can you believe that!!??


----------



## Mooshie

stargazer77 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foogirl said:
> 
> 
> just to point out the baby didn't die from salt poisoning from ready brek, it actually has a low salt content. *it died because it was fed adult food at 3 months old and the overall salt content of it's diet, which included mashed potatoes and gravy, was too high.
> 
> that's so sad :( even so if the baby died from mash and gravy and the like, weekly mcdonalds can't be doing much good. Does no-one else see weekly as regularly?! I wouldn't even have mcdonalds myself weekly. Still not saying it would be my place to pull someone up on it (unless it was a very close friend or relative, and then i'd say it lightheartedly) but it's just definitely not something i'd do myself.Click to expand...
> 
> i think its too much also. I know my body would reject a mcdonalds once a week.
> 
> The gravy thing..... When my lo was 3, my mil was baby sitting and cooked a roast dinner....she had asked me about gravy and i said it was fine for her to have a small amount on the beef.
> 
> That night lo was violently violently sick. When i questioned mil, turns out she had given her a cup of the gravy to drink! Because "she was enjoying it so much".
> 
> Can you believe that!!??Click to expand...

oh.my.god!!


----------



## Babushka99

big O M G would she drink gravy???? stupid woman!


----------



## Stargazer77

I know. Crazy thing is she was actually really strict with her own kids diet growing up.

I'm pretty sure drinking a cup of gravy would make most people hurl. Let alone a 3 yr old.


----------



## Natsku

I could go for a nice mug of gravy right about now


----------



## TropicalFruit

Wow, some of the replies on this thread are so rude. 

OP, I am with you. I completely agree you shouldn't be taking your child to eat at McDonalds once a week, regardless of age, it is not healthy. The fact that people are arguing with this is deplorable.

I also find it comical that some have suggested ''perhaps the child eats super healthy the other six days of the week.''. RIGHT. Like a chance in hell. Let's be sensible. People who care about their food and eat well don't have a weekly Mcd's habit.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

TropicalFruit said:


> Wow, some of the replies on this thread are so rude.
> 
> OP, I am with you. I completely agree you shouldn't be taking your child to eat at McDonalds once a week, regardless of age, it is not healthy. The fact that people are arguing with this is deplorable.
> 
> I also find it comical that some have suggested ''perhaps the child eats super healthy the other six days of the week.''. RIGHT. Like a chance in hell. Let's be sensible.* People who care about food and eat well don't have a weekly Mcd's habit.*

I know people that have a takeaway or fast food once a week and their children are very healthy and they care about food :shrug:

I think this thread has turned into beating a dead horse. OP should not get involved in what other people do with their children. If you don't want your child to have McDs it's fine. Doesn't mean parents that do are bad parents. I'm sick of this! I've seen ABUSED children whose parents don't care and hurt their children. I would have rather seen them get a weekly McDs than be sexually or physically abused! :growlmad:


----------



## Stargazer77

But the OP just asked a simple question.

She just asked should she say something....or keep her nose out.

That's all.

She didn't say she had called children's services or phoned the police.

And some of the replies have been unneccesarily rude.

I noticed some wise guy has also started another thread mocking this one, which will undoubtedly make OP feel even crappier than she probably already does after reading some of the responses here. Was it really necessary to do that?

People have feelings yo! ;)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I saw the other thread as well. It is unnecessary. OP was concerned, but like all parents, we have to judge when it is right to speak to another parent about their parenting. My SIL does not discipline her daughter or follow through with punishments, but again, it's not my place to talk to her about it. My niece knows the rules when she's here and behaves for me so what SIL does at home is her business.


----------



## Stargazer77

Yep. Completely agree with you on that. And that's cool, OP did ask for opinions.

Although I did lose it with my own sister last xmas when she was still asking her two year old if she 'wanted to go to bed' at midnight.

After 3 hours of my niece crying of over tiredness I snapped 'for gods sake put her to bed'.

Well, it was my house :D


----------



## aliss

Ozzieshunni said:


> but again, it's not my place to talk to her about it.

And that is exactly it.

If someone here thinks I am a crap mother because my boy happened to have a McDonalds muffin at breakfast this morning (because he DID), then please, let me spend the week with you and I will point out every little thing that YOU DO WRONG IN MY EYES, whether or not it's actually "wrong".


----------



## Ozzieshunni

aliss said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> but again, it's not my place to talk to her about it.
> 
> And that is exactly it.
> 
> If someone here thinks I am a crap mother because my boy happened to have a McDonalds muffin at breakfast this morning (because he DID), then please, let me spend the week with you and I will point out every little thing that YOU DO WRONG IN MY EYES, whether or not it's actually "wrong".Click to expand...

DH and I believe that it's her right to parent how she chooses. All that matters to me like I said is that my niece behaves when I'm watching her. :)


----------



## aliss

And nobody here is proclaiming that McD's is in any way "healthy" - healthy is broccoli, olive oil, and grilled chicken breast. If you wish to feed something like that to your toddler 24/7 (because we're NOT talking about a baby here anyways), then be my guest, but when a toddler is well past the initial weaning stage then most of us see it as no big deal for a child to enjoy a little bit of McD's, bite of ice cream, or whatever. And that is our right. You can think what you want about us, I really don't give a crap, but I would be pretty unimpressed if my COWORKER came to an online forum and said I was overweight and wanting to know if she should tell me that I shouldn't give my kid McDonalds. I'd lose my freakin' mind over that.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

I think giving my son chips from McDonalds once a week is fine, like I say he doesn't really touch the rest of it and the rest of the week I ensure he gets healthy substantial meals so I personally don't see that as "deplorable". These threads seem to crop up quite often and the outcome is usually the same; making harsh judgments on other people's parenting is just not neccessary and is probably a pretty futile exercise anyway because a lot of people will just tell you to shove it! If you know somebody that is hurting the child then so be it, we'll all go knock her door down lol but if people are gonna start getting berated and giving lashings for feeding their kids a mcdonalds I think society has lost a little perspective :growlmad:


----------



## louandivy

Am I the only one here who thinks McDonalds is the most gross thing ever? If I'm going to eat crap, it has to be Dominos :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

Wow the thought of drinking a cup of gravy is making me want to hurl :shock: Not really as bad, but we took Noah for lunch with FOB's family the other week. He got a ham sandwich and his cousin who's a little older got a tea cake and jam. While we were waiting for her tea cake, FOB's nana took it upon herself to open the jam and start feeding Noah and his cousin it off a spoon :wacko: Wasn't too impressed but I bit my tongue so as not to cause a scene :coffee:


----------



## louandivy

Although Vancouverites, your Dominos is shit and nasty. I was very disappointed with you this Summer.


----------



## louandivy

annawrigley said:


> Wow the thought of drinking a cup of gravy is making me want to hurl :shock: Not really as bad, but we took Noah for lunch with FOB's family the other week. He got a ham sandwich and his cousin who's a little older got a tea cake and jam. While we were waiting for her tea cake, FOB's nana took it upon herself to open the jam and start feeding Noah and his cousin it off a spoon :wacko: Wasn't too impressed but I bit my tongue so as not to cause a scene :coffee:

Ewww thats just gross as well though, who would want to eat jam by the mouthful?! :sick:


----------



## annawrigley

louandivy said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Wow the thought of drinking a cup of gravy is making me want to hurl :shock: Not really as bad, but we took Noah for lunch with FOB's family the other week. He got a ham sandwich and his cousin who's a little older got a tea cake and jam. While we were waiting for her tea cake, FOB's nana took it upon herself to open the jam and start feeding Noah and his cousin it off a spoon :wacko: Wasn't too impressed but I bit my tongue so as not to cause a scene :coffee:
> 
> Ewww thats just gross as well though, who would want to eat jam by the mouthful?! :sick:Click to expand...

I know, not me! It was pointless as well cos he already had his sandwich so its not like he was starving!


----------



## TennisGal

^^ I just dipped a spoon in my homemade plum jam :rofl: I wouldn't feed it to my littlies, though, well...not neat!


----------



## going_crazy

TropicalFruit said:


> Wow, some of the replies on this thread are so rude.
> 
> OP, I am with you. I completely agree you shouldn't be taking your child to eat at McDonalds once a week, regardless of age, it is not healthy. The fact that people are arguing with this is deplorable.
> 
> I also find it comical that some have suggested ''perhaps the child eats super healthy the other six days of the week.''. RIGHT. Like a chance in hell. Let's be sensible. *People who care about their food and eat well don't have a weekly Mcd's habit*.

Really? And you know this because........?


----------



## Stargazer77

annawrigley said:


> Wow the thought of drinking a cup of gravy is making me want to hurl :shock: Not really as bad, but we took Noah for lunch with FOB's family the other week. He got a ham sandwich and his cousin who's a little older got a tea cake and jam. While we were waiting for her tea cake, FOB's nana took it upon herself to open the jam and start feeding Noah and his cousin it off a spoon :wacko: Wasn't too impressed but I bit my tongue so as not to cause a scene :coffee:

Yuck.

Do you find that grandparents are so much more indulgent with their grandkids than they ever were with their own kids? My mum had always got a stash of chocolate and crisps and donuts in the cupboard for when they have Emma. She doesn't even like donuts... But my mother thinks I am making this up just to spite her lol


----------



## whit.

Wait, soo..my 8 week old shouldn't be having McDonalds? :dohh:


----------



## mummy2be...

Ozzieshunni said:


> I saw the other thread as well. It is unnecessary. OP was concerned, but like all parents, we have to judge when it is right to speak to another parent about their parenting. My SIL does not discipline her daughter or follow through with punishments, but again, it's not my place to talk to her about it. My niece knows the rules when she's here and behaves for me so what SIL does at home is her business.

For your information I started the other thread in jest about the fact that this thread is 28 pages long saying all the same stuff and i still keep coming back to read it. in no way am I trying to offend the op, considering this is an Internet forum and I do have a life away from my laptop I really wouldn't waste my time or my effort trying to offend people, just trying to make a few people giggle. I'm sorry if this hideously boring thread had sucked all the humour from you-


----------



## louandivy

mummy2be... said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> I saw the other thread as well. It is unnecessary. OP was concerned, but like all parents, we have to judge when it is right to speak to another parent about their parenting. My SIL does not discipline her daughter or follow through with punishments, but again, it's not my place to talk to her about it. My niece knows the rules when she's here and behaves for me so what SIL does at home is her business.
> 
> For your information I started the other thread in jest about the fact that this thread is 28 pages long saying all the same stuff and i still keep coming back to read it. in no way am I trying to offend the op, considering this is an Internet forum and I do have a life away from my laptop I really wouldn't waste my time or my effort trying to offend people, just trying to make a few people giggle. I'm sorry if this hideously boring thread had sucked all the humour from you-Click to expand...

My god! :shock: This is my FAVOUURITE part of these threads, when the claws really come out :rofl:


----------



## tina3747

mummy2be... said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> I saw the other thread as well. It is unnecessary. OP was concerned, but like all parents, we have to judge when it is right to speak to another parent about their parenting. My SIL does not discipline her daughter or follow through with punishments, but again, it's not my place to talk to her about it. My niece knows the rules when she's here and behaves for me so what SIL does at home is her business.
> 
> For your information I started the other thread in jest about the fact that this thread is 28 pages long saying all the same stuff and i still keep coming back to read it. in no way am I trying to offend the op, considering this is an Internet forum and I do have a life away from my laptop I really wouldn't waste my time or my effort trying to offend people, just trying to make a few people giggle. I'm sorry if this hideously boring thread had sucked all the humour from you-Click to expand...

I don't think they could have opened the thread as it was very funny!!! Anyway in response to your locked thread... There's no way I'd let my baby eat mac ds. Kfc yes, kebab yes, macdonalds no....


----------



## Ozzieshunni

mummy2be... said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> I saw the other thread as well. It is unnecessary. OP was concerned, but like all parents, we have to judge when it is right to speak to another parent about their parenting. My SIL does not discipline her daughter or follow through with punishments, but again, it's not my place to talk to her about it. My niece knows the rules when she's here and behaves for me so what SIL does at home is her business.
> 
> For your information I started the other thread in jest about the fact that this thread is 28 pages long saying all the same stuff and i still keep coming back to read it. in no way am I trying to offend the op, considering this is an Internet forum and I do have a life away from my laptop I really wouldn't waste my time or my effort trying to offend people, just trying to make a few people giggle. I'm sorry if this hideously boring thread had sucked all the humour from you-Click to expand...

:rofl: I have a sense of humor. I just thought you were beating a dead horse. I never said you were trying to insult OP. I said the thread was unnecessary. Now let's stop before this thread gets locked for talking about a locked thread.


----------



## KatieB

tina3747 said:


> mummy2be... said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> I saw the other thread as well. It is unnecessary. OP was concerned, but like all parents, we have to judge when it is right to speak to another parent about their parenting. My SIL does not discipline her daughter or follow through with punishments, but again, it's not my place to talk to her about it. My niece knows the rules when she's here and behaves for me so what SIL does at home is her business.
> 
> For your information I started the other thread in jest about the fact that this thread is 28 pages long saying all the same stuff and i still keep coming back to read it. in no way am I trying to offend the op, considering this is an Internet forum and I do have a life away from my laptop I really wouldn't waste my time or my effort trying to offend people, just trying to make a few people giggle. I'm sorry if this hideously boring thread had sucked all the humour from you-Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think they could have opened the thread as it was very funny!!! Anyway in response to your locked thread... There's no way I'd let my baby eat mac ds. Kfc yes, kebab yes, macdonalds no....Click to expand...

Yep, that thread has been inevitably locked (I also thought it was funny) and I think this one should be too, it's well and truly expired and most of the comments have been off track and unnecessary!


----------



## mummy2be...

tina3747 said:


> mummy2be... said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> I saw the other thread as well. It is unnecessary. OP was concerned, but like all parents, we have to judge when it is right to speak to another parent about their parenting. My SIL does not discipline her daughter or follow through with punishments, but again, it's not my place to talk to her about it. My niece knows the rules when she's here and behaves for me so what SIL does at home is her business.
> 
> For your information I started the other thread in jest about the fact that this thread is 28 pages long saying all the same stuff and i still keep coming back to read it. in no way am I trying to offend the op, considering this is an Internet forum and I do have a life away from my laptop I really wouldn't waste my time or my effort trying to offend people, just trying to make a few people giggle. I'm sorry if this hideously boring thread had sucked all the humour from you-Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think they could have opened the thread as it was very funny!!! Anyway in response to your locked thread... There's no way I'd let my baby eat mac ds. Kfc yes, kebab yes, macdonalds no....Click to expand...

thank you for taking my thread in the tone it was intended- it did make me giggle as i made it and im still trying to get my head around why its locked , but ho hum, i guess i dont understand baby and bump politics yet :wacko:

p.s. i find the best thing with my 9 week old is to wash down the double cheese burgers with copious amounts of coca cola!


----------



## bellablue

if you let your TODDLER eat mcdonalds fine

if not good for you

who cares! why do ppl care about other ppl's decisions

theres kids out there who parents DON'T feed them

now those kids i feel bad for~!


----------



## aliss

going_crazy said:


> TropicalFruit said:
> 
> 
> Wow, some of the replies on this thread are so rude.
> 
> OP, I am with you. I completely agree you shouldn't be taking your child to eat at McDonalds once a week, regardless of age, it is not healthy. The fact that people are arguing with this is deplorable.
> 
> I also find it comical that some have suggested ''perhaps the child eats super healthy the other six days of the week.''. RIGHT. Like a chance in hell. Let's be sensible. *People who care about their food and eat well don't have a weekly Mcd's habit*.
> 
> Really? And you know this because........?Click to expand...

I didn't know that either, I've been bodybuilding for several years now and have fast food around once per week, guess Tropical Fruit can take me to school and teach more more about nutrition and training 'cause I'm lost. 

I fail to see how a 290 calorie egg mcmuffin once per week is going to put me in the grave but hey, learn something new daily!


----------



## Blah11

mummy2be... said:


> tina3747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy2be... said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> I saw the other thread as well. It is unnecessary. OP was concerned, but like all parents, we have to judge when it is right to speak to another parent about their parenting. My SIL does not discipline her daughter or follow through with punishments, but again, it's not my place to talk to her about it. My niece knows the rules when she's here and behaves for me so what SIL does at home is her business.
> 
> For your information I started the other thread in jest about the fact that this thread is 28 pages long saying all the same stuff and i still keep coming back to read it. in no way am I trying to offend the op, considering this is an Internet forum and I do have a life away from my laptop I really wouldn't waste my time or my effort trying to offend people, just trying to make a few people giggle. I'm sorry if this hideously boring thread had sucked all the humour from you-Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think they could have opened the thread as it was very funny!!! Anyway in response to your locked thread... There's no way I'd let my baby eat mac ds. Kfc yes, kebab yes, macdonalds no....Click to expand...
> 
> thank you for taking my thread in the tone it was intended- it did make me giggle as i made it and im still trying to get my head around why its locked , but ho hum, i guess i dont understand baby and bump politics yet :wacko:
> 
> p.s. i find the best thing with my 9 week old is to wash down the double cheese burgers with copious amounts of coca cola!Click to expand...

mocking people isn't nice. Thats why it was locked :shrug:


----------



## Wobbles

Ozzieshunni said:


> :rofl: I have a sense of humor. I just thought you were beating a dead horse. I never said you were trying to insult OP. I said the thread was unnecessary. *Now let's stop before this thread gets locked for talking about a locked thread.*

:rofl:

I'm just watching :devil:

lol x


----------



## Blah11

aliss said:


> going_crazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TropicalFruit said:
> 
> 
> Wow, some of the replies on this thread are so rude.
> 
> OP, I am with you. I completely agree you shouldn't be taking your child to eat at McDonalds once a week, regardless of age, it is not healthy. The fact that people are arguing with this is deplorable.
> 
> I also find it comical that some have suggested ''perhaps the child eats super healthy the other six days of the week.''. RIGHT. Like a chance in hell. Let's be sensible. *People who care about their food and eat well don't have a weekly Mcd's habit*.
> 
> Really? And you know this because........?Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know that either, I've been bodybuilding for several years now and have fast food around once per week, guess Tropical Fruit can take me to school and teach more more about nutrition and training 'cause I'm lost.
> 
> I fail to see how a 290 calorie egg mcmuffin once per week is going to put me in the grave but hey, learn something new daily!Click to expand...

No, it will. You eat that egg mcmuffin you will get fat. and die.


----------



## going_crazy

Blah11 said:


> No, it will. You eat that egg mcmuffin you will get fat. and die.

:rofl: Straight to the point as always Blah! :haha: xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Wobbles said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I have a sense of humor. I just thought you were beating a dead horse. I never said you were trying to insult OP. I said the thread was unnecessary. *Now let's stop before this thread gets locked for talking about a locked thread.*
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I'm just watching :devil:
> 
> lol xClick to expand...

I'm innocent, I swear :lol:


----------



## tina3747

going_crazy said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> No, it will. You eat that egg mcmuffin you will get fat. and die.
> 
> :rofl: Straight to the point as always Blah! :haha: xxClick to expand...

She'll die happy though, with a big fat bacon and egg mcmuffin stuffed into her big fat unhealthy gob!!


----------



## Blah11

Yep. Totally worth it.




:rofl:


----------



## Wobbles

I believe you ozzieshunni :lol:

To be fair I'm more narked because I don't drive and I now really fancy McDonald's fries, Mozzarella sticks and an apple pie! :dohh:


----------



## Blah11

apple pies are ridic. ive never experienced something so hot it takes the skin off your tongue lol


----------



## mummy2be...

Blah11 said:


> mummy2be... said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tina3747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy2be... said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> I saw the other thread as well. It is unnecessary. OP was concerned, but like all parents, we have to judge when it is right to speak to another parent about their parenting. My SIL does not discipline her daughter or follow through with punishments, but again, it's not my place to talk to her about it. My niece knows the rules when she's here and behaves for me so what SIL does at home is her business.
> 
> For your information I started the other thread in jest about the fact that this thread is 28 pages long saying all the same stuff and i still keep coming back to read it. in no way am I trying to offend the op, considering this is an Internet forum and I do have a life away from my laptop I really wouldn't waste my time or my effort trying to offend people, just trying to make a few people giggle. I'm sorry if this hideously boring thread had sucked all the humour from you-Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think they could have opened the thread as it was very funny!!! Anyway in response to your locked thread... There's no way I'd let my baby eat mac ds. Kfc yes, kebab yes, macdonalds no....Click to expand...
> 
> thank you for taking my thread in the tone it was intended- it did make me giggle as i made it and im still trying to get my head around why its locked , but ho hum, i guess i dont understand baby and bump politics yet :wacko:
> 
> p.s. i find the best thing with my 9 week old is to wash down the double cheese burgers with copious amounts of coca cola!Click to expand...
> 
> mocking people isn't nice. Thats why it was locked :shrug:Click to expand...


:dohh: but i wasnt mocking anyone- i promise, i was mocking the thread, therefor mocking myself as well. i dont know anyone on here personally, why would i go out of my way to mock people. i was mocking the fact that this thread is getting so ridiculous! OMG....i feel like im banging my head against a brick wall now......


----------



## Blah11

okay >.> Wobbs is about, we'll get in trouble!


----------



## Wobbles

Like that ever works? :rofl:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oooooo apple pie!!! Now I'm hungry too!!!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Nope.20 months isn't that bad!!my lo ate NOTHING but healthy til she was 23months..no juice,no choc milk no maccas no sweets..when she started seeing her friends eat it occasionally and coul start to ask I allowed her a special treat now and then..as long as their diet Is otherwise healthy there is no harm..she did only say once a week!a bit much for me but not terrible!


----------



## going_crazy

My LO loooooves McD's apple pies :D


----------



## MikaylasMummy

By the way what I find terrible is a friend of mine feeding her bub the same age as mine(10months now) starting at 9months as I witnessed it..giving her 9month old baby coke out of her straw..I see her do this at least once a week as that's how often I see her and her 10month old regularly eats fish and chips ect..personally I have a problem with THIS.but don't say anything.her baby her choice.


----------



## Blah11

Amelies never had fizzy juice and wont for YEARS. I'm hopelessly addicted to fizzy juice so whilst shes happy with milk, squash and water I'll stick to it.


----------



## cherryglitter

i seriously enjoy a mug of gravy. 
im not even joking haa. :wacko:

it's really nice dipping bread into it!


----------



## cherryglitter

one thing i WILL not let jake have is fizzy drinks. i couldn't imagine how gassy it would make him lol!


----------



## aliss

Secret BnB moderator is supervising this thread...

https://findingthin.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/nc.jpg

/nightmares!


----------



## Foogirl

annawrigley said:


> That's so sad :( Even so if the baby died from mash and gravy and the like, weekly McDonalds can't be doing much good. Does no-one else see weekly as regularly?! I wouldn't even have McDonalds myself weekly. Still not saying it would be my place to pull someone up on it (unless it was a very close friend or relative, and then I'd say it lightheartedly) but it's just definitely not something I'd do myself.

McDonalds salt content generally is not too bad, and the difference here is between a 3 month and a 20 month. Of course salt should be limited but it isn't as dangerous in a toddler as it is in a newborn.

Incidentally, I'd happily drink a cup of gravy!!!


----------



## Wobbles

:lol: @ pic


----------



## Foogirl

cherryglitter said:


> i seriously enjoy a mug of gravy.
> im not even joking haa. :wacko:
> 
> it's really nice dipping bread into it!

Yum. I sometimes keep left over gravy and have it with bread for my lunch :blush:


----------



## cherryglitter

aliss said:


> Secret BnB moderator is supervising this thread...
> 
> https://findingthin.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/nc.jpg
> 
> /nightmares!

holy crap!


----------



## cherryglitter

Foogirl said:


> Yum. I sometimes keep left over gravy and have it with bread for my lunch :blush:

omg for some reason beef dripping just came into my head. so niiice. i need some now :(


----------



## louandivy

cherryglitter said:


> Foogirl said:
> 
> 
> Yum. I sometimes keep left over gravy and have it with bread for my lunch :blush:
> 
> omg for some reason beef dripping just came into my head. so niiice. i need some now :(Click to expand...

ewww. pregnant people are gross :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

GAG!


----------



## cherryglitter

i seriously love beef dripping! i used to have it as a child with bread. my grandad introduced me to that one, bless him. 
haven't had it for years. :(


----------



## cherryglitter

louandivy said:


> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foogirl said:
> 
> 
> Yum. I sometimes keep left over gravy and have it with bread for my lunch :blush:
> 
> omg for some reason beef dripping just came into my head. so niiice. i need some now :(Click to expand...
> 
> ewww. pregnant people are gross :rofl:Click to expand...

LOL. i've not been too bad with the cravings this time, apart from needing mushy peas.


----------



## TropicalFruit

aliss said:


> going_crazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TropicalFruit said:
> 
> 
> Wow, some of the replies on this thread are so rude.
> 
> OP, I am with you. I completely agree you shouldn't be taking your child to eat at McDonalds once a week, regardless of age, it is not healthy. The fact that people are arguing with this is deplorable.
> 
> I also find it comical that some have suggested ''perhaps the child eats super healthy the other six days of the week.''. RIGHT. Like a chance in hell. Let's be sensible. *People who care about their food and eat well don't have a weekly Mcd's habit*.
> 
> Really? And you know this because........?Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know that either, I've been bodybuilding for several years now and have fast food around once per week, guess Tropical Fruit can take me to school and teach more more about nutrition and training 'cause I'm lost.
> 
> I fail to see how a 290 calorie egg mcmuffin once per week is going to put me in the grave but hey, learn something new daily!Click to expand...

I stand by everything I said. You can twist it all you want, my statement is self-explanatory.

I don't think there is anything wrong with fast food once in a while, but you're not doing your kids any favors by giving them food that is full of fat and sodium on a weekly basis.


----------



## cherryglitter

there are soooo many things me and my child could be eating at home though, that are WAY more unhealthy than a mcdonalds.


----------



## Foogirl

cherryglitter said:


> there are soooo many things me and my child could be eating at home though, that are WAY more unhealthy than a mcdonalds.

Like Beef dripping.......


----------



## cherryglitter

Foogirl said:


> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> there are soooo many things me and my child could be eating at home though, that are WAY more unhealthy than a mcdonalds.
> 
> Like Beef dripping.......Click to expand...

:rofl: touché!


----------



## aliss

TropicalFruit said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going_crazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TropicalFruit said:
> 
> 
> Wow, some of the replies on this thread are so rude.
> 
> OP, I am with you. I completely agree you shouldn't be taking your child to eat at McDonalds once a week, regardless of age, it is not healthy. The fact that people are arguing with this is deplorable.
> 
> I also find it comical that some have suggested ''perhaps the child eats super healthy the other six days of the week.''. RIGHT. Like a chance in hell. Let's be sensible. *People who care about their food and eat well don't have a weekly Mcd's habit*.
> 
> Really? And you know this because........?Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know that either, I've been bodybuilding for several years now and have fast food around once per week, guess Tropical Fruit can take me to school and teach more more about nutrition and training 'cause I'm lost.
> 
> I fail to see how a 290 calorie egg mcmuffin once per week is going to put me in the grave but hey, learn something new daily!Click to expand...
> 
> I stand by everything I said. You can twist it all you want, my statement is self-explanatory.
> 
> I don't think there is anything wrong with fast food once in a while, but you're not doing your kids any favors by giving them food that is full of fat and sodium on a weekly basis.Click to expand...

Yes, your statement is self-explanatory. You think one meal, out of 21 or more per week of McDonalds is unhealthy (are you referring to an adult trio? a muffin?), and I am not doing my boy any 'favours'. We go once per week, as a family, as a nice outing out with him, my OH, me, and FIL. He has a muffin, not a big mac and fries - I don't think very many toddlers are going to eat a big mac combo. But then again, if the OP knew what it was like to feed a toddler she'd probably know that. 

Nobody here is claiming that McDonalds is HEALTHY like a grilled chicken with broccoli side dish, but they are claiming that once a while or even just once per week is no biggie. And IMO, it is no biggie. Besides, whether or not you agree with the OP's idea that it is unhealthy isn't the point. It's your perogative to believe the sky is purple for all we care - the point is that IT ISN'T HER PLACE TO TELL A COWORKER OF ALL PEOPLE HOW TO FEED AND RAISE HER OWN CHILD!


----------



## Foogirl

TropicalFruit said:


> [
> 
> 
> I stand by everything I said. You can twist it all you want, my statement is self-explanatory.
> 
> I don't think there is anything wrong with fast food once in a while, but you're not doing your kids any favors by giving them food that is full of fat and sodium on a weekly basis.

A child has 21 meals a week, add in snacks that's 35 times they are fed. 1 out of 35 isn't going to do them any harm.

Abby's meals are entirely healthy, the majority of the time. She eats way better than we do. If we are having something unhealthy e.g if we have a takeaway or if it's a slam in the oven type pie and chips night, she gets pasta, or mince and tatties which we have frozen portions of in the freezer. We know exactly what our bad habits are and are careful she isn't affected by them. We understand our eating habits aren't good for a child and as well as working on our own failings, she will be well educated in how to eat certain foods in moderation. We are both overweight, she is underweight. Fat parents do not always equal fat children.


----------



## cherryglitter

who cares anyway :shrug:
i feed jake whatever i feel he needs. it's none of anyones business, IMO. i would never tell someone what to feed their child. if they asked for advice, then sure, i'd give advice. 
but i wouldn't tell someone what they were doing is wrong, no way.


----------



## Foogirl

aliss said:


> think one meal, out of 21 or more per week!

Lol, great minds.....

(did you struggle with the maths too? I almost ran out of fingers:blush::haha:)


----------



## aliss

Foogirl said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> think one meal, out of 21 or more per week!
> 
> Lol, great minds.....
> 
> (did you struggle with the maths too? I almost ran out of fingers:blush::haha:)Click to expand...

21 meals I wish, my pig eats 5-7 meals a day :wacko:


----------



## going_crazy

TropicalFruit said:


> I stand by everything I said. You can twist it all you want, my statement is self-explanatory.
> 
> I don't think there is anything wrong with fast food once in a while, but you're not doing your kids any favors by giving them food that is full of fat and sodium on a weekly basis.

Hmm.... actually, I am doing my 'kid' loads of favours by giving her plenty of fats.... I fry her food as much as I can and I add fat to everything. So don't assume you know what's best for everyone!


This is going off on a tangent now so I apologise.


----------



## Foogirl

aliss said:


> 21 meals I wish, my pig eats 5-7 meals a day :wacko:

And what about your son:winkwink:?


----------



## Babushka99

Babies actually need a high fat diet. Not crappy fats but they do actually need lots of fat in their diet. So by giving it to them you are doing their growing bodies a favour.


----------



## louandivy

cherryglitter said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foogirl said:
> 
> 
> Yum. I sometimes keep left over gravy and have it with bread for my lunch :blush:
> 
> omg for some reason beef dripping just came into my head. so niiice. i need some now :(Click to expand...
> 
> ewww. pregnant people are gross :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. i've not been too bad with the cravings this time, apart from needing mushy peas.Click to expand...

I was addicted to the smell of mr muscle so I can't really judge!

(congrats by the way :hugs:)


----------



## TropicalFruit

aliss said:


> TropicalFruit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going_crazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TropicalFruit said:
> 
> 
> Wow, some of the replies on this thread are so rude.
> 
> OP, I am with you. I completely agree you shouldn't be taking your child to eat at McDonalds once a week, regardless of age, it is not healthy. The fact that people are arguing with this is deplorable.
> 
> I also find it comical that some have suggested ''perhaps the child eats super healthy the other six days of the week.''. RIGHT. Like a chance in hell. Let's be sensible. *People who care about their food and eat well don't have a weekly Mcd's habit*.
> 
> Really? And you know this because........?Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know that either, I've been bodybuilding for several years now and have fast food around once per week, guess Tropical Fruit can take me to school and teach more more about nutrition and training 'cause I'm lost.
> 
> I fail to see how a 290 calorie egg mcmuffin once per week is going to put me in the grave but hey, learn something new daily!Click to expand...
> 
> I stand by everything I said. You can twist it all you want, my statement is self-explanatory.
> 
> I don't think there is anything wrong with fast food once in a while, but you're not doing your kids any favors by giving them food that is full of fat and sodium on a weekly basis.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, your statement is self-explanatory. You think one meal, out of 21 or more per week of McDonalds is unhealthy (are you referring to an adult trio? a muffin?), and I am not doing my boy any 'favours'. We go once per week, as a family, as a nice outing out with him, my OH, me, and FIL. He has a muffin, not a big mac and fries - I don't think very many toddlers are going to eat a big mac combo. But then again, if the OP knew what it was like to feed a toddler she'd probably know that.
> 
> Nobody here is claiming that McDonalds is HEALTHY like a grilled chicken with broccoli side dish, but they are claiming that once a while or even just once per week is no biggie. And IMO, it is no biggie. Besides, whether or not you agree with the OP's idea that it is unhealthy isn't the point. It's your perogative to believe the sky is purple for all we care - the point is that IT ISN'T HER PLACE TO TELL A COWORKER OF ALL PEOPLE HOW TO FEED AND RAISE HER OWN CHILD!Click to expand...

I am entitled to express my opinion and feelings about the matter brought up by the OP however I choose.

I too believe it is not her place to tell her co-worker how to feed her child. But THIS POINT has been made clear 300 posts ago.


----------



## Windmills

I need a KFC. Do you think Daisy will be upset it I don't wake her up to share? :shrug: I'd be gutted if the situation was reversed..


----------



## cherryglitter

i'd be so annoyed if jake had a mcdonalds and i didn't. down to jealousy though!


----------



## Babushka99

I'd love an egg muffin, I might go there for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## cherryglitter

i really want a double cheeseburger!


----------



## Windmills

1/4lber? Ooh I wonder if my SIL will bring me one, she's working til midnight I think and drives past a drive thru and my flat on her way home..


----------



## Windmills

Baby club is bad for my food fetish


----------



## cherryglitter

i actually really want one now. :( our mcdonalds is 24 hours but it's about a 8 mile drive... hmmm!


----------



## Windmills

Lou where are you, come and have food time with me like the old days :lol: 
I'm torn between salt and pepper chips and maccies. And kfc. I can't believe you're 8 miles from a maccies, I'd be so sad. I think mine is 2 miles, which is good because it's not often walking distance but it's near enough to ask people to get me one! :haha:


----------



## cherryglitter

i wish i was in walking distance, at least id burn some of the calories off walking there and back!


----------



## Windmills

You'd burn the whole meal walking 16 miles!


----------



## going_crazy

I've got a Maccy at the end of my road..... And a KFC, and a Wimpey :lol:


----------



## cherryglitter

hahaha by the time i got home i'd have to go back again.


----------



## Windmills

Wimpy?! Where on earth do you live? I think there might be a wimpy in town somewhere but it's grim. There is a kfc about 5 minutes down the road but its luck of the draw whether you get what you ordered for some reason!


----------



## cherryglitter

i haven't had a wimpy for YEARS.


----------



## Windmills

That'd be a nice way to spend a day though, walking backwards and forwards to maccies.. Maybe not? When I was pregnant I worked literally 10 steps from maccies it was good/awful. I'm still surprised Daisy wasn't a chicken nugget.


----------



## cherryglitter

^^ :rofl:


----------



## rwhite

Not to be rude, but it's really none of your business. My son is 18 months and while I wouldn't give him a whole happy meal there's nothing wrong with him having a few bits here and there :shrug: It won't kill him. All things in moderation, I say!

Once a week is fine - if it was every day that would not be good.


----------



## sa1234

This is the most judgemental post I have ever read! Are you telling me you are an absolutely perfect parent and have never done anything that could possibly be unhealthy for your child?! I find that REALLY hard to believe! 

Also, I know several kids who aren't allowed to eat anything that's bad for them and do you know what they do when their parents aren't looking? They sneak it in MASS QUANTITIES!


----------



## OmarsMum

We have KFC, Burger King, Mcdonalds, pizza hut, Dominos, Hardees, Krispy creme, Dunkins Doughnuts, & Baskin Robins close by, they'r all 5 mins away using a car. Starbucks is in the same building, we have 3 pastry shops & 2 sweets shops downstairs :rofl: 

Now I'm starving, I have a full box of Krispy creme, I might have 1 or 2 :rofl:


----------



## cherryglitter

krispy kreme are so expensive here. 
the apple cinnamon ones are beauts!


----------



## aliss

OmarsMum said:


> We have KFC, Burger King, Mcdonalds, pizza hut, Dominos, Hardees, Krispy creme, Dunkins Doughnuts, & Baskin Robins close by, they'r all 5 mins away using a car. Starbucks is in the same building, we have 3 pastry shops & 2 sweets shops downstairs :rofl:
> 
> Now I'm starving, I have a full box of Krispy creme, I might have 1 or 2 :rofl:

You will have a Canadian Tim Hortons coming soon to you as well, it's big headlines here that it will be in the UAE (I admit we are a boring country), try it!


----------



## OmarsMum

cherryglitter said:


> krispy kreme are so expensive here.
> the apple cinnamon ones are beauts!

Everything is expensive here! My fav is the New York cheese cake (I think this is what it'a called), the small ones are also so addicting. :haha:


----------



## OmarsMum

aliss said:


> OmarsMum said:
> 
> 
> We have KFC, Burger King, Mcdonalds, pizza hut, Dominos, Hardees, Krispy creme, Dunkins Doughnuts, & Baskin Robins close by, they'r all 5 mins away using a car. Starbucks is in the same building, we have 3 pastry shops & 2 sweets shops downstairs :rofl:
> 
> Now I'm starving, I have a full box of Krispy creme, I might have 1 or 2 :rofl:
> 
> You will have a Canadian Tim Hortons coming soon to you as well, it's big headlines here that it will be in the UAE (I admit we are a boring country), try it!Click to expand...

It's far a way from where I stay :(


----------



## Daisy Delayne

cherryglitter said:


> there are soooo many things me and my child could be eating at home though, that are WAY more unhealthy than a mcdonalds.

That says WAY more about you and your shopping habits than it does about the healthiness of McDonald's. Yuck. I definitely struck a nerve here, which tells me that a lot of mamas out there are defensive about what they feed their kids, which means they know they're feeding them crap. Otherwise this thread wouldn't be making people so angry. And for all the ladies who said, 'Oh you'll know when you have children yourself,' I recognize a snide comment when I see one, and having children myself won't make fast food any less harmful. Maybe it's easier to see how harmful it is when you DON'T have children, because you are apart from the hectic schedules mothers have that might cause them to choose fast food over real food. But a busy schedule doesn't make fast food any healthier either. I understand the point about not telling someone how to raise their child, and I conceded that point a LONG time ago and even agreed I had to right to say anything, but the fact that many of you are defending McDonald's like it's your best friend or your mother or something says so much about you. You're not even defending a mother's right to make her own decisions for her own child - you're defending a fast food chain! Creepy, very creepy :lol:


----------



## Daisy Delayne

P.S. Enjoy your fat arses and clogged arteries.


----------



## louandivy

Daisy Delayne said:


> P.S. Enjoy your fat arses and clogged arteries.

You need a more worthy cause to fight. Whether or not someone chooses to eat a Mcdonalds occasionally is really fucking insignificant, you must be extremely bored to care so much.


----------



## mrsthomas623

Daisy Delayne said:


> P.S. Enjoy your fat arses and clogged arteries.

I have just caught this thread, only the first and last page.



:rofl: Get a life.:dohh:


----------



## letia659

Daisy Delayne said:


> P.S. Enjoy your fat arses and clogged arteries.

I think someone needs to grow up :dohh:


----------



## Daisy Delayne

mrsthomas623 said:


> Daisy Delayne said:
> 
> 
> P.S. Enjoy your fat arses and clogged arteries.
> 
> I have just caught this thread, only the first and last page.
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: Get a life.:dohh:Click to expand...

I am getting a life which is why I'm leaving this site. If this is what happens to you when you have children I think I'll get my tubes tied right now - thank Christ I didn't have kids before realizing what it does to you :rofl:


----------



## mrsthomas623

Daisy Delayne said:


> mrsthomas623 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy Delayne said:
> 
> 
> P.S. Enjoy your fat arses and clogged arteries.
> 
> I have just caught this thread, only the first and last page.
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: Get a life.:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I am getting a life which is why I'm leaving this site. If this is what happens to you when you have children I think I'll get my tubes tied right now - thank Christ I didn't have kids before realizing what it does to you :rofl:Click to expand...



Maybe that is not a bad idea, especially if your LO will never get a Happy Meal. :shrug:


----------



## JLFKJS

Time to lock this thread already. :thumbup:


----------



## bdawn8403

This is funny to read. I agree with so many others. It isn't any of your business. McDonalds once a week or every other week isn't going to kill anybody or make them fat. For some reason I bet you'll change your mind about it when you have a child.


----------



## Daisy Delayne

Yeah I finally realized you people (with a few exceptions) aren't capable of adult discussion/debate so I decided to stoop to your level. Just waiting for them to delete my profile...at least I realized how awful this site is before I had a real problem I wanted help with, yeesh, it's like dealing with a bunch of high school bullies.


----------



## bumpy_j

Daisy Delayne said:


> P.S. Enjoy your fat arses and clogged arteries.

i'm luggin' it


----------



## bdawn8403

In response to your goodbye thread:

Your goodbye post caught my attention so I had to go look. I think their are a lot of worse problems you could get on here that would cause you to leave than to being told that you are wrong about wanting to tell a mother how to feed her child. Of the 15 or so pages I read, I didn't see anyone being mean except you're comment about everyone having fat asses. 

If you leave, whatever. If you stay, whatever. Its not going to make any difference to anybody. If you want an opinion you first have to be able to accept them.

Good luck.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Daisy Delayne said:


> Yeah I finally realized you people (with a few exceptions) aren't capable of adult discussion/debate so I decided to stoop to your level. Just waiting for them to delete my profile...at least I realized how awful this site is before I had a real problem I wanted help with, yeesh, it's like dealing with a bunch of high school bullies.

You said you weren't going to post anymore in this thread... and I think people should always keep their promises.


----------



## Betheney

after reading this thread all i want is Mcdonalds now :dohh: just the chippies tho, i could eat them for DAYS!!! I kind want Krispy Kreme too but Krispt Kreme just went bust in Australia so no more doughnuts for us.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

My husband and I would NEVER feed our child McDonalds...





we prefer Burger King :rofl:


----------



## hot tea

My son and my OH totally just pigged out on A&W... You should have seen the amount of ketchup my LO was putting on those fries!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Public forum=public opinion. Don't like it? Have your thread locked or deleted. Don't come on and insult us or our parenting. We are bound to get defensive. Go figure.


----------



## Natsku

I heart my fat arse and clogged arterties and I can only assume Maria will love hers too!


----------



## Windmills

Daisy Delayne said:


> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> there are soooo many things me and my child could be eating at home though, that are WAY more unhealthy than a mcdonalds.
> 
> That says WAY more about you and your shopping habits than it does about the healthiness of McDonald's. Yuck. I definitely struck a nerve here, which tells me that a lot of mamas out there are defensive about what they feed their kids, which means they know they're feeding them crap. Otherwise this thread wouldn't be making people so angry. And for all the ladies who said, 'Oh you'll know when you have children yourself,' I recognize a snide comment when I see one, and having children myself won't make fast food any less harmful. Maybe it's easier to see how harmful it is when you DON'T have children, because you are apart from the hectic schedules mothers have that might cause them to choose fast food over real food. But a busy schedule doesn't make fast food any healthier either. I understand the point about not telling someone how to raise their child, and I conceded that point a LONG time ago and even agreed I had to right to say anything, but the fact that many of you are defending McDonald's like it's your best friend or your mother or something says so much about you. You're not even defending a mother's right to make her own decisions for her own child - you're defending a fast food chain! Creepy, very creepy :lol:Click to expand...

The creepy thing is you feeling it's okay to judge this poor woman you work with AND post about her all over the Internet. If someone with no kids/a baby came to me with opinions on my parenting of my toddler they would definitely get told to leave. Probably by Daisy.


----------



## Stargazer77

JLFKJS said:


> Time to lock this thread already. :thumbup:

Yep I agree.

It's really sad to see that the moderators and administrator of this site have joined in the public slaughter of this one person.

I think this will be my last post here also.

I never could stand to see bullying, and it's even more dissapointing that the owners of the site advocate such vile behaviour.

Good luck with TTC OP, I'm sure you will make a lovely Mummy.... And next time you have a simple harmless question to ask....try a kids playground- I'm sure you will get some more mature answers there. (((( hugs))))


----------



## Windmills

PS, I didn't get my McDonalds because she had to work til 5 and I felt that was a bad time for cheeseburgers. I am going to take myself there on a date today though I think. Who knows, I might even let Daisy eat fish fingers..!


----------



## patch2006uk

Daisy Delayne said:


> Yeah I finally realized you people (with a few exceptions) aren't capable of adult discussion/debate so I decided to stoop to your level. Just waiting for them to delete my profile...at least I realized how awful this site is before I had a real problem I wanted help with, yeesh, it's like dealing with a bunch of high school bullies.

Your high school obviously needed some better bullies!

This isn't a debate, it's currently closer to fast foods anonymous :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Windmills

I agree, this is actually pretty far from a debate, and it's not like one of those really nasty argument threads either. It's just OP coming into baby club to slag off someone else's parenting skills and being shot down for being nosy and judgemental :shrug:


----------



## patch2006uk

Windmills said:


> I agree, this is actually pretty far from a debate, and it's not like one of those really nasty argument threads either. It's just OP coming into baby club to slag off someone else's parenting skills and being shot down for being nosy and judgemental :shrug:

Absolutely, it's all very civil (apart from the last 3 posts from the OP. But you can't have everything)

Back on topic - I really can't stand krispy kreme donuts- they just taste like vegetable oil. There is a very good cupcake stand I'm quite fond of though.


----------



## Windmills

I'm not really a doughnut kinda girl. As you can see by my posts, Im quite fond of greasy food.. And I feel I'm deprived of it too, I eat fast food maybe once a month and chippy once a month. 
I have a girl on fb who daily feeds her 9 month old pizza, spring rolls, onion rings, kebabs, chips, and orders the baby's own portion! :dohh:


----------



## Natsku

I hardly ever have fast food, its just too expensive here and hard to get gluten free :( I really really want some chip shop chips though, you can't get them at all here!


----------



## patch2006uk

Eep, that's not so good. 

I know what you mean- since we've been weaning, all our meals are home cooked and baby friendly (no salt, lots of veg). It's done wonders for us, but occasionally it's nice to lard out! Domino's is my indulgence of choice, and no way would I share that with LO-they're very salty!


----------



## patch2006uk

Natsku said:


> I hardly ever have fast food, its just too expensive here and hard to get gluten free :( I really really want some chip shop chips though, you can't get them at all here!

We live about 5 mins from a chip shop that claims to be the best in the West Midlands. It is pretty good, but £8 for a regular portion. 

Mmm, chips...


----------



## Natsku

patch2006uk said:


> Natsku said:
> 
> 
> I hardly ever have fast food, its just too expensive here and hard to get gluten free :( I really really want some chip shop chips though, you can't get them at all here!
> 
> We live about 5 mins from a chip shop that claims to be the best in the West Midlands. It is pretty good, but £8 for a regular portion.
> 
> Mmm, chips...Click to expand...

£8???!!!!


----------



## patch2006uk

Natsku said:


> patch2006uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natsku said:
> 
> 
> I hardly ever have fast food, its just too expensive here and hard to get gluten free :( I really really want some chip shop chips though, you can't get them at all here!
> 
> We live about 5 mins from a chip shop that claims to be the best in the West Midlands. It is pretty good, but £8 for a regular portion.
> 
> Mmm, chips...Click to expand...
> 
> £8???!!!!Click to expand...

Yup! They are rather good, and lots better than your average 'chips on the way home from the pub' chips. They do specials for £3-5, but the standard is £8.


----------



## lindseymw

Wow, I can't believe this thread is still going?!

If the OP thinks this is a nasty thread, she obviously hasn't seen the FF vs BF or ERF debates! It's actually been rather civil! 

I'm still confused as to why it's soooooo bad for a child to have a treat every now & again! I know a set of parents (my mams friends) who never let their children have junk food & were obsessed about making sure their kids ate healthy 100% of the time & ate no fat. Now their daughters (19yrs & 17yrs) are obsessed with counting calories to the point of they cannot have a meal in a restaurant as they don't know whats in it. 

PS I want a double XL cheeseburger from BK. Alas the nearest McDs & BK is 10miles away....


----------



## Natsku

patch2006uk said:


> Natsku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patch2006uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natsku said:
> 
> 
> I hardly ever have fast food, its just too expensive here and hard to get gluten free :( I really really want some chip shop chips though, you can't get them at all here!
> 
> We live about 5 mins from a chip shop that claims to be the best in the West Midlands. It is pretty good, but £8 for a regular portion.
> 
> Mmm, chips...Click to expand...
> 
> £8???!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yup! They are rather good, and lots better than your average 'chips on the way home from the pub' chips. They do specials for £3-5, but the standard is £8.Click to expand...

I want them!!!


----------



## KittyVentura

I'm pretty sure everyone in the world that knows about McDonalds knows it is bad. It's no concern of you what she feeds her baby. I think you would be extremely rude if you dared try and say something to her. 

We take a BLW aproach with food and Fin eats everything I do. So when I go to McDs so does he. He'll have a fruit bag and I give him the odd bit of a chicken strip after nibbling the coating off first. For now I keep it healthy but once he's walking and running fully I'd see no issue letting him have a happy meal on occasions. xxx


----------



## Betheney

without getting narky or rude i agree with kittyventura

People know the unhealthy side of Mcdonalds. You would have to be fairly dosile to not know that Mcdonalds is unhealthy. I think it would be the same if you tapped a friend who smoked on the shoulder and said "I'm sorry but are you aware smoking causes lung cancer" they would probably butt it out on your arm.

This isn't meant to be a mean comment nor an attack.


----------



## MissRhead

My LO is the same age, personaly he wouldnt have mcdonalds every week, neither would i. He doesnt eat well but he will have a few chips, hes more interested in strawberry milkshake though lol. x


----------



## KittyVentura

Betheney said:


> I think it would be the same if you tapped a friend who smoked on the shoulder and said "I'm sorry but are you aware smoking causes lung cancer"

Lol. I have been known to say that to me friends. 

"Has anyone ever told you that smoking can kill?", "Oh look... a picture of a diseased lung... who'd have thought it" lol

Luckily they know to take me in jest xx


----------



## TennisGal

I'm still reeling from the fact that I am the only person to eat jam neat...I felt too embarrassed to do it this morning, so spread it on toast...more than a little ashamed!


----------



## krissy1984

Daisy Delayne said:


> P.S. Enjoy your fat arses and clogged arteries.

:haha: I'm a size 6-8 love after having a baby so I don't think my arse is that fat, and I had a McDonalds last night, yummy! 

You seriously need to grow up and get off your judgmental attitude if you're going to be a mother, cause trust me there will be things you will do with your child that people disagree with and coming out with statements like that make you look pathetic really.


----------



## KatieB

:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Natsku

TennisGal said:


> I'm still reeling from the fact that I am the only person to eat jam neat...I felt too embarrassed to do it this morning, so spread it on toast...more than a little ashamed!

I like jam by itself! Whenever I use jam in something I have a spoonful for myself too :thumbup:


----------



## TennisGal

Jam eaters unite, hehe. DH was eating jam and scones when we went out the other day, he wirelessly handed me the jam ramekin to clear out :rofl: bfing is my excuse, and I am sticking to it!


----------



## KittyVentura

I eat peanut butter with a spoon if that helps Tennisgal?


----------



## Blah11

Jam no, but I have hit the nutella jar many times before :rofl:

this prob applies to the toddler mums more but my LO is waaaay more interested in her toy than the actual food. We take it home with us and 1 happy meal generally lasts her all day :rofl: If I'm out with another toddler we share and have to plead with the staff to give us 2 toys or all hell breaks loose!


----------



## ttc_lolly

This thread has become pathetic.

Definitely time for closing :roll:


----------



## KittyVentura

Daisy Delayne said:


> P.S. Enjoy your fat arses and clogged arteries.

I love them. I hope one day I can take out an artery and use it like one of those magic Nesquik straws. You know the ones that flavour the milk as you suck? Mmmm instant greasy flavour. Delicious. 

xx


----------



## TennisGal

Peanut butter and nutella definitely count!


----------



## Blah11

KittyVentura said:


> Daisy Delayne said:
> 
> 
> P.S. Enjoy your fat arses and clogged arteries.
> 
> I love them. I hope one day I can take out an artery and use it like one of those magic Nesquik straws. You know the ones that flavour the milk as you suck? Mmmm instant greasy flavour. Delicious.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

omfg :sick:


----------



## Blah11

O HAY KITTY CONGRATS :D You're going to have your hands full :rofl:


----------



## KittyVentura

Blah11 said:


> O HAY KITTY CONGRATS :D You're going to have your hands full :rofl:

Thanks. Glutton for punishment ;) 

Not long til you meet your second bundle now. How exciting. I have pregnancy term envy right now lol xx


----------



## Blah11

I do too but I feel much more pregnant now I'm over 30 weeks. At 29 weeks I felt a little bit pregnant but not much but now I've only 9 weeks left 

It will fly by for you though. This pregnancy went so much quicker than it did with amelie, prob cos i have no time to sit and worry about what can go wrong and day dream about my future labour all day :rofl:


----------



## buttonnose82

seriously?? I mean ....... seriously???

The thread was started with what I would say was a perfectly reasonable question and this is what it has descended into?? childish jokes & piss taking?? :nope: I'll go through it all properly later but some of the names I have spotted already are regulars that really should know better :nope:

When will people learn ...... if you can't keep on topic without taking the piss then don't bother replying at all!


----------

